# Tag x Lilly puppies are here!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

So I thought Lilly had a silent heat in October. Wasnt positive but she was acting like she was in heat minus the swollen vulva and bleeding. She was acting "behaviorally" like she was in. So not having gone through that before as all her heats before have been very noticeable, was not sure what would happen. 

Last night I noticed her wanting to go out more frequently. I have been checking her every few days since her silent heat just to stay on top of things. Well decided to check her this morning and saw some specks of blood on her tail and butt feathers. She appears a bit swollen. So I put on a pair of her underwear to double check..and yup, there is blood! So I guess we are now officially in heat. 

So next Wednesday plan on taking her to work for some blood work. She was going to go anyways for her lifetime study exam and bloodwork so will just add some more tests. :crossfing this all come backs as she is in heat and soon this will happen! Tag is officially back home and will be available!  yay! So so excited! 

So I will keep you all informed on the progress. :wave: just keep your :crossfing that this goes smoothly! It has not been up to this point! Lol


----------



## Eowyn

I was just thinking about her the other day wondering when she would come in. YAY! PUPPIES!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see pictures when they are here! I would maybe take her in before Wednesday for the Progesterone though, that may be a bit late if you are doing AI. Or are you doing live? I don't recall if you have said which way you will go before…


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

It will be a natural as Tag is back home and only lives maybe 2 hours from here? I am pretty sure we caught her early. I was thinking of doing Monday but Jan said to wait until Wednesday. I am going to keep a close eye on her symptoms for sure. 

And I had just "signed" us up to start training to head towards our next Rally title. :doh: We had our first session on Tuesday night. Of course she would come in, should have done that sooner!


----------



## MaureenM

Crossing fingers for you! I love those puppy threads!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lilly sleeping with her new undies! Pink! My daughter loves it! She also has a purple one too.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Darn pic upside down.,if you click on it, it goes the right way!


----------



## Kmullen

Wed is not too late. If you count today as day 1, wed will only be day 5 ( early IMO). If you saw color yesterday then that is day 1. 

I am in the same boat as you, but I do not bring mine in for progesterone tests until 7 to 8 days. So don't worry you have time.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

It possibly could have been Friday.. I am pretty sure I checked her tuesday or Wednesday and absolutely nothing. Luckily I get discounts, so I dont mind doing early as this is our first go around with all of this!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And because I couldnt find my old thread about this pending breeding.. Figure I would throw out there some info in case anyone was interested or wanted to see.. 

Here is the test breeding.. Pedigree: Lilly x Tag

Tag's k9 data .. Pedigree: BISS GCH Pennylane Jansun Justin Credible

Jansun Goldens Tag's page.. Pennylane Jansun Justin Credible

On my signature you can click on Lilly's k9 data and our website.. Which I have to update.


----------



## Winniesmom

Very excited for you..I am a bit biased as I have one Pennylane golden and another one coming home on Monday!! Good luck and will be looking forward to puppies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Soo because I am super anxious and nervous about missing her window,I took her to work with me tonight (had off due to kids having no school for our lack of snow...ugh) to get her first progesterone and her brucellosis test done. I mainly wanted to get the brucellosis test done as it can take up to 3 days to get back..hopefully not! So I figure why not just check the progesterone too. So will know those results tomorrow morning and see when the next time we need to do it again. 

She is doing pretty good. Gets crazy at times. Still has discharge but slowing down some, still red tho. That is pretty much all of whats going on.. Hope it wasnt too tmi! Lol


----------



## love never dies

I am so excited for you. Good luck and many healthy puppies.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks to all if have posted.. I am so nervous, but excited too! 

Her progesterone came back as 0.4... So basically still very early. Debating on whether to do another tomorrow or Friday. The brucellosis is still pending, hopefully will be negative and I get that by Friday. 

I think it may be next week that she will be going. But we will see. Other snag I just had was I never got the lifetime study stuff. So they are sending it but depending on when I get it may have to wait until I get her back. So much going on! 

So thats today's update so far!

Ok..the brucellosis came back now..just checked again..it is Negative! Yay! What a relief!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Most girls are ready by day 12-14 counting from the first time you noticed blood...and the first day you saw blood is day one.... The girls are fertile 48 hours after they ovulate...because the eggs need to mature post ovulation... And they will "flag" so if you scratch them near their tail, they will "flag". My neutered boys always have the pulse on breeding in this house....


----------



## Sally's Mom

I would definitely not waste money on a progesterone test tomorrow...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks for the info! Just trying to learn how she cycles this first go around. I think I will wait until Friday for the next one..will that be good? I can draw it right before I leave work around 3 ish. I guess with these numbers and if she is "normal" being around the 11-12 day mark it will next week then. 

This is probably the most confusing part to me..understanding the whole when to breed. I have seen her flag in the past heats. She is definetly not doing that yet. My jack russell who gets interested is not at this point. 

Thanks for the all the help! I appreciate it!


----------



## Kmullen

Yep agree with Sally's Mom! I would Re-test Friday. Keep us updated!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

2nd Progesterone test being drawn today, will get the results in the morning. Also, doing a 
smear too. She is doing good, no problems. Still has discharge and not yet throwing herself at Sanford. Lol her sister apparently was an early one, she got bred at day 8, so we will see what Lilly does. But probably happening next week. 

Will update once I know more! Have a good day all!


----------



## KeaColorado

This is so exciting! I am going to live vicariously through you because I've pretty much decided I'm too chicken to breed Kea, so unless her breeder is able to talk me down, we'll probably be spaying her in a few months. Maybe someday I will have the courage to breed a litter. Best of luck to you and Lilly!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I was scared..well still am. The thoughts that go through my head makes me double think doing it, but I keep telling myself that I am trying to do the best I can to do it right. I am lucky to have access to veterinary care 24/7, a great support system via my breeder, the stud's owner, and my other golden breeder friends..plus you all here..really helps make me feel comfortable in doing this.

I pulled for the progesterone, will get the results tomorrow morning. We did some smears and I saw some of the cornified cells they get when they are in estrus.. But not alot of them. So that supposedly means she isnt quite ready..? I think! Still learning about all of this! 

Another day of waiting.. Will let you know the results tomorrow! Have a good night all!


----------



## Thalie

I can just hope all you dreams come through about this breeding. I am pretty ignorant about the nitty gritty - and headaches - of breeding (when done right) and I will never ever breed but am learning a lot through your posts. 

Good luck with Ms Lilly's prospects. I wish you - well her - an easy pregnancy and a healthy litter.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

More learning for me (and for you all too!) .. So her results came back yesterday at 0.3 ..which was lower than the first one. Not by much. I kind of freaked...kind of. Lol I couldnt believe she went down..what did that mean? Was it an lab error? I know for a fact the sample was done properly. So in haste I called the lab and are having them re run it. Still have not gotten the new results..but silly me. I did jump the gun. That can happen..it probably will happen. She will be below 1 for a bit..she will get to a 2 prior to ovulation and the next number we are looking for is somewhere close to a 5 before we start breeding because around when she is a 4 she ovulates. Well we have to wait 2 days after she ovulates to breed to let the eggs ripen. So, more and more waiting. 

She is behaviorally becoming more accepting to my jrt. He is becoming more attractive. Her flow today is starting to get thinner and less red. So tomorrow plan on doing another progesterone and see where it is at. 

And I thought waiting for a puppy was bad...this is way worse!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Maybe a split heat?


----------



## Kmullen

Are you doing a natural breeding? Or are you doing fresh chill?

Was both progesterone tests taking the same time of day? Remind me again what day she is on?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

1st progesterone done way early. At day 4 or 5, second one (the 0.3) done on day 7 or 8.. This will be a natural breeding. Both progesterone tests were done at the same time of day and done the same way with the RTT, spun done after clotting and pulled off and put into another RTT (with no additive) and put in fridge after that. 

I had thought she had a silent heat in October..maybe this is a split heat then? Not sure as I have never been through either of those scenarios. During all my reading and learning about this split heats are usually "fertile" the second time. 

So with this early testing, I did it so I could learn her cycle. I have probably caused undue stress onto myself. My breeder also told me her sister when she was bred back in august on day 8.. So I also didnt want to miss her window in case she was an early one. 

This is a learning process for me for sure.

Oh and today is Day 9 or 10.


----------



## Kmullen

Oh ok. I think you are fine. Just do a progesterone Monday or Tuesday. Remi was .4 on day 8


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ok..that makes me feel better. I have heard that in a matter of a day things can change...it is the unknown that gets to me. It is in Lilly's paws..and she isnt talking on when it will be time! Lol just this game of testing and waiting for those magic numbers..


----------



## OutWest

In any case, I think it's appropriate to begin the fertility dancing on GRF, don't you think? I'm in the mood for some dancing anyway.... 

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude

:hyper::hyper::hyper::hyper:

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol..love those fertility dancing people and bananas! I hope they work!


----------



## Kmullen

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Lol..love those fertility dancing people and bananas! I hope they work!


Just FYI: Remi is still at 0.5 at day 10! Ugh! She is going to take her sweet little time!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Oh Remi! What is with these girls! 

I drew another one today, fingers crossed it at least goes up! Did another smear too, lots more cornified cells, almost to the 100% mark.. So I gather that means her uterus is ready. Just waiting on her ovaries to ovulate.


----------



## OutWest

Dancing away out here in the west...

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And the numbers went up!! Yay! She is at 2.1!! I am relieved! So took another one today. Might be tomorrow or Thursday when she goes. Thursday would work best for me..but depends on those numbers. Hope it is the last time I have to do one. 

Tomorrow doing the lifetime study too on her. My bloodwork box finally came. Poor girl has to get alot of blood drawn tomorrow too! She is such a good girl with all this back and forth going to work and getting poked with needles almost everyday. Of course, she gets spoiled there, lots of attention and treats.


----------



## Kmullen

That is great!!! Remi is still baseline!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydudearty:arty:arty:arty:arty::heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

Wow, Remi..c'mon now! Get those results moving!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

2.4 today... Hmmm..can they stall before they ovulate? I drew yet another one today, after all the blood we had to draw for the lifetime study. Poor girl ..she hates me! She refused to come out of her kennel at one point! 

Running into conflicts with taking her to the stud dog. Tomorrow will be an ok day to do it. Friday I cant at all, Saturday not ideal as that was going to be our shopping day as I have not done hardly any at all. Sunday I can, but worried that we are getting late into to as Saturday will be day 14! 

Any thoughts from the more experienced people?


----------



## Eowyn

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> 2.4 today... Hmmm..can they stall before they ovulate? I drew yet another one today, after all the blood we had to draw for the lifetime study. Poor girl ..she hates me! She refused to come out of her kennel at one point!
> 
> Running into conflicts with taking her to the stud dog. Tomorrow will be an ok day to do it. Friday I cant at all, Saturday not ideal as that was going to be our shopping day as I have not done hardly any at all. Sunday I can, but worried that we are getting late into to as Saturday will be day 14!
> 
> Any thoughts from the more experienced people?


I do believe they can hover at 2-3 before ovulation. About the timing issue with the stud, you may want to keep in mind that (in my experience) some females don't want to mate the first day/time they meet the stud dog, so you may have to take her two days.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Our plan is to just leave her there..she will be in very good hands and she is fine going to different places. 

I talked to the stud's owner Jan tonight..she said because she is slowly moving up we should be fine with the timing, it may end up being saturday or even Sunday. This waiting is stressing me. I plan on leaving Lilly at home tomorrow. If her numbers come back higher and close to what we are looking for then I can always run her back to work and do another. I am praying to the fertility gods that they spike up and I dont have to..but we will see.


----------



## Kmullen

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Our plan is to just leave her there..she will be in very good hands and she is fine going to different places.
> 
> I talked to the stud's owner Jan tonight..she said because she is slowly moving up we should be fine with the timing, it may end up being saturday or even Sunday. This waiting is stressing me. I plan on leaving Lilly at home tomorrow. If her numbers come back higher and close to what we are looking for then I can always run her back to work and do another. I am praying to the fertility gods that they spike up and I dont have to..but we will see.



I would see what the progesterone comes back tomorrow. If it jumps higher, than I would take her to The stud dog then. It is better doing it early than too late.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

How is Remi?? Did you test her yesterday?

Jan is very much a numbers person. She doesnt want her to come until we hit around 5.. So praying we hit that soon!


----------



## rooroch

When I wanted to mate my first basset bitch in 1978 no-one mentioned progesterone testing. I had no male dog at home and I had never had a litter before. My bitch started to behave very strangely with the postman when he came, it was the 6-7th day. I rang the stud dog owner in Holland (I was in Switzerland) and explained. She said "novice bitch owner doesn't know anything!!" I left for Holland anyway (12 hours in the train) and she mated on the 8th day and had 7 puppies. Thanks goodness for the postman. She had 2 more litters and always mated around the 8th day.

My second bitch accepted the dog on 16th and 17th day and each of her 2 litters had 10 puppies.

Best of luck for this week-end.


----------



## Kmullen

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> How is Remi?? Did you test her yesterday?
> 
> Jan is very much a numbers person. She doesnt want her to come until we hit around 5.. So praying we hit that soon!


I agree, but they can jump over night, so that is why I said wait to see what the numbers are.


----------



## Catalina

I'm so excited for you! Tag is just a gorgeous boy. We were so fortunate to get our Murphy from his first litter and he's a wonderful dog. Best of luck for a large litter with lots of healthy puppies with that beautiful head.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

So.. We are leaving in an hour..she went up to 4.1! Woohoo! Going to take me 2 1/2 hrs to get there..but will be so worth it!


----------



## MaureenM

Hope you had a safe trip and all is well! How long will Lilly have to stay there? Good thoughts for you and Lilly!


----------



## Thalie

I hope you had a good trip and that all went well. Fingers crossed for you and Lily that puppies will be forthcoming.


----------



## Shellbug

This is an awesome thread to read. I know nothing about breeding and have never seen or been a part of the process. I feel like I am in the loop  
Good luck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I miss her already! But I know she is in good hands. She acted like she belonged there. She is an awesome dog, nothing fazes her. 

She will be there probably until Monday, luckily I have off so works out. She is going to breed her today, Either Saturday night or Sunday and then Monday afternoon. Something like that..lol she will be letting me know when. 

So I will have her home for christmas..yay! Then more waiting, praying, fingers crossed that she gets pregnant! Lol I have even more respect for breeders now..this is not easy (when done right!). Some people..well mainly one..at work is giving me a hard time about doing all this testing but trying to block her out of my head. She even had a male lab she used as a stud dog once..and not the proper way either..so I really try to ignore her. 

I am more than happy to share this experience, as it benefits all of you to see what goes on and me..because this crazy girl needs some support and a place to let it all out! Lol because some people in my life dont get it and you all do! So thanks for all your comments, they really help!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

That's great! Fingers crossed for Lilly and Tag! I think I will always require progesterone for girls coming in to be bred. It makes things immensely easier for timing- no guess-work (or having a bitch stay for weeks waiting) and a clear and calculated delivery date! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn

I defiantly want to see lots of pictures when the puppies get here!


----------



## Kmullen

Good Luck and fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## KeaColorado

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Some people..well mainly one..at work is giving me a hard time about doing all this testing but trying to block her out of my head. She even had a male lab she used as a stud dog once..and not the proper way either..so I really try to ignore her.


This is such a shame, I would think you would get good support, ESPECIALLY at work, from someone who has seen the results of breeding with no concern for heath first-hand (e.g., animals coming into your practice with debilitating hereditary issues that could have been prevented with testing. 

I know when we were thinking of breeding Kea, I would get questions from friends and family members about how much we were and would be spending on health tests and stud fees and how much we would charge for the puppies. I could just see the gears turning in their heads as they would think of how much money we would net from a litter. It drove me crazy because people didn't realize that the motivation for breeding shouldn't be money, and many times you can only hope to break even at best. 

I am glad you can get all the support you need from all of us here at GRF


----------



## Kmullen

Well (hopefully) we will be whelping puppies around the same time! Remi will be bred tomorrow and Monday!! 

Good Luck!!


----------



## OutWest

Fertility dances are done, now working up a really good pregnancy boogie.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lilly being bred regardless today too! Tag was semi-interested in her yesterday..he got a little frustrated because she rolled over!? :doh:Silly girl! She probably needed time to get used to him. If it happens again she is just going to AI her. We will see, I am sure I will get another update today. 

Good Luck to Remi! :crossfing:crossfingThat is cool we might be sharing the same whelping date! 

As far as my one coworker, she has the mentality of alot of people around in this area. It sucks but people just dont get it. We have people come in with some weird mixes, some intentional, some not (like our most recent bluetick coonhound bred by a pitbull:doh , an "oops" litter of underaged havanese:doh:, oops litter of yorkies (they thought a diaper would stop it from happening:doh, a 10-12 yr old redbone coonhound bred on purpose  and winded up needing a section for one pup who is a little deformed and there is talk from the owner that her father who breeds these dogs wants to shoot her and the pup.. And this was a supposed "champion" or "high ranked" coonhound.. Sigh.. I could go on and on from the experiences at work. We also are in Amish country, guess what we get to see on occassion too! Pups from them. They dont have as high volume operations as say Pennyslvania ones, but the one "breeder/miller" does breed yorkies and they are all so scared an apparently they live out in a "shed" and dont get an socialization. This is what I have to deal with on almost a daily basis. 

So I just ignore the comments about those who arent supporative, as much as I can. I do need to figure out a nice response to them to explain them why I am doing things this way, the right way, because right now it wouldnt be so nice what would come out of my mouth.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And we have a natural breeding today!!..Oops according to my kids, they got married! Lol (trying to not explain to my kids who are only4 and 6 exactly what happens, just that like in people to have kids you have to get married).

So not sure when she is going to have them breed again, waiting to hear back..She said they got a good tie and that Lilly was contracting pretty good during it..i am assuming that is a good thing?! 

So glad things happened today. That much closer to possible pups! Now time to do the pregnancy dance! :artydude:jamming::woot2::greenboun


----------



## rooroch

Contracting well during the tie is a good sign it helps draw the sperm up into the uterus. She must have felt ready and relaxed which is great. I used to take mine for a fast walk after mating and not let them pee and then sleep in a crate for a while so that they did not pee. I don't know if it helped but I always had puppies. Never an empty bitch.

Now you have to count the days!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Good to know what exactly that means, I had thought it was along those lines. Well she will breed them again tomorrow afternoon then I will pick her up ..around 2 or so. I luckiy have off work as I took off because no school or daycare for the kiddos, so they get to come too! So excited to get her back!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Going to get my girl today! So excited to get her..miss her so much! Plan on leaving around 11:30 to be up there by 2.. Hopefully traffic wont be bad. It is going to be a rainy day.. Alll day! But that is better than it being snow!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

We are home! That was a rough trip, especially on the way up! Traffic starting building in upper NJ. Luckily I left when I did because as we drove back home it had gotten worse! 

She was so happy to see us. She gave me some ear nibbles! Lol she also is going crazy over seeing her buddy Sanford. 

Now for a little tmi..sorry.. Today she wasnt as cooperative and as they were trying to breed she kept moving too much so they didnt get a good lock. So Jan collected the rest of his "goods" and did an A.I. on her. She said she did just fine for it. So now it is another waiting game. 

So glad to have her home for christmas tho!


----------



## Kmullen

Yay!! That is great! So what is her due date? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rainheart

Very exciting!! Doing the pregnancy dance!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Due date thinking around Feb 22. Thanks for the fingers crossed, prayers, dancing! Lol hope it works! 

When would Remi be due?


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Fingers crossed!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing you lots of little Chubba Chubbas in your future, and an uneventful whelping. Lilly is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Lucky Penny

That is great everything went well!


----------



## Thalie

Glad you girl is back home and that things went well. Hoping for good news soon, for an easy pregnancy, and an uneventful delivery.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks all! I hope all your good thoughts work as I have been dreaming of doing this for so so so long! I am not a patient person..lol as you could tell with the beginning of this thread! Of course she didnt make it easy either, being 2 months late coming into heat!


----------



## Kmullen

Remi's due date is February 20th


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Oh yay! They will be close! Good luck, fingers crossed and pregnancy dancing being done for you too!


----------



## rooroch

Glad to hear all went well and that you have her home now. It sounds as though the best day was with the natural tie, but the AI day may give one or two pups as well.

I hope you have a good Christmas and Happy New year. We celebrate the 24th here so I am cooking and preparing for this evening's meal with friends and their and my dogs all together.


----------



## lhowemt

Looking forward to another grf litter. Doing the preggers puppy polka......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol..a preggers puppy polka ..nice! Lol

She is still very much..well flirty ..towards my jrt. So having to confine them at times. It isnt as bad as it was and tonight he isnt following her everywhere. And I was hoping, praying that this heat cycle she wouldnt make herself have a bald butt. Sadly, she started working on that..it is always on the right side. Oh Lilly! 

Otherwise she is happy to be home and we are happy too! Its nice to wake up in the morning and see her smiling face!


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending good thoughts & well wishes that she has a healthy pregnancy, an easy whelping and a whole bunch of golden puppies to raise & bring joy


----------



## Ljilly28

I have tons of photos of Tag, and really enjoyed seeing him out and about with Mark. Very nice boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wishing you all the best with this litter, really looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks Jill, Tag is a great dog. I am hoping his strengths will pull through on his pups! Love him! And very excited Lushie will be having pups soon after Lilly! Well at least I keep fingers crossed for all us who will be expecting!!


----------



## Eowyn

@kfayard who is Remi having puppies with?


----------



## Kmullen

Eowyn said:


> @kfayard who is Remi having puppies with?


Haha! I am superstitious and really do not like to annouce until the pups are confirmed :

But, I guess I will spill a small pot of beans!

She was bred to Detour (GCH Harborview's under Construction)

Pedigree: GCH Harborview Under Construction


----------



## Eowyn

kfayard said:


> Haha! I am superstitious and really do not like to annouce until the pups are confirmed :
> 
> But, I guess I will spill a small pot of beans!
> 
> She was bred to Detour (GCH Harborview's under Construction)
> 
> Pedigree: GCH Harborview Under Construction


I am quite familiar with Detour, he seems to be a favorite on the forum!


----------



## Kmullen

Eowyn said:


> I am quite familiar with Detour, he seems to be a favorite on the forum!


Yep, I have liked detour for a long time now and I think he will be a good match for Remi, but we will see.


----------



## Ljilly28

Detour is such a nice boy, and definitely an "IT" boy bc he is so nice. I considered him for Lush too, and may still do that in the future. I want to build a bridge between Lush and Mystic, but otherwise I would have also picked handsome Detour. You should have lovely babies, and I bet superstars.


----------



## Kmullen

Thanks Jill, I hope so


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Love me some Detour too! He is on my list! Cant wait to hear that we all have confirmed pregnancies!


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Hi Ladies, I have been following your post! I am keeping fingers crossed that everyone has a healthy safe pregnancy! This is absolutely facinating- I'm learning so much on this forum! You can see my introduction in the new members section. We are currently starting our search for the perfect family member- and I've been really impressed with Harborview... Especially Detour! What a beautiful boy!! I love male Goldens with their big loveable heads  wishing you all the best of luck!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thank you Goldenhopeful! And welcome to the forum! There is alot of information and help on this site! I hope you find your pup and get to see the joys of owning this wonderful breed!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lilly enjoying the fire! Hope she is cooking some puppies in her belly!  lol


----------



## tine434

This makes me want another puppy! Eek I'm so excited just to wait and watch what happens 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Now she has company..my jrt Sanford joined her. This wont last long tho as she doesnt care to cuddle with him! Makes for a cute pic!


----------



## Eowyn

Will Sanford enjoy having puppies around or will you have to keep them separate all the time? Or do you not know yet?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Not entirely sure, But I think with pups he will be fine. He has his quirks with male dogs, but it is more with big or "mature" male dogs. Because of that we will be keeping a female! I am sure for the first week or so will limit him from bothering Lilly and the pups. But time will tell!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I Keep talking to Lilly's belly.. And :crossfing praying little pups are forming inside. She is a little more clingy. We were in the front yard, kids were riding their scooters and I decided to take just the foster Molly for a short walk. Well, apparently that was not a good idea in Lilly's eyes. She was trying to jump the fence :doh:. So I had to put her in the crate inside so we could go as I didnt need her hurting herself! I wanted to take them both but Molly is a puller and my kids arent strong enough to hold the big dogs yet. Plus I am trying to work on Molly's pulling since she has a back problem. 

My husband just called her "emotional".. Lol.. He is making a big deal over this eagles game..he is getting loud.. And she doesnt like that! Lol 

I think I should know maybe by the 11th? That would be the earliest I have read I may be able to palpate. If not the 19 th plan on doing an ultrasound. All this waiting.. Its so hard!


----------



## Eowyn

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I Keep talking to Lilly's belly.. And :crossfing praying little pups are forming inside. She is a little more clingy. We were in the front yard, kids were riding their scooters and I decided to take just the foster Molly for a short walk. Well, apparently that was not a good idea in Lilly's eyes. She was trying to jump the fence :doh:. So I had to put her in the crate inside so we could go as I didnt need her hurting herself! I wanted to take them both but Molly is a puller and my kids arent strong enough to hold the big dogs yet. Plus I am trying to work on Molly's pulling since she has a back problem.
> 
> My husband just called her "emotional".. Lol.. He is making a big deal over this eagles game..he is getting loud.. And she doesnt like that! Lol
> 
> I think I should know maybe by the 11th? That would be the earliest I have read I may be able to palpate. If not the 19 th plan on doing an ultrasound. All this waiting.. Its so hard!


One of my favorite things about breeding (for me anyways) is spending hours upon hours laying with the pregnant momma stroking their stomach and whispering sweet nothings in her ear. I am very jealous of you right now!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Eowyn said:


> One of my favorite things about breeding (for me anyways) is spending hours upon hours laying with the pregnant momma stroking their stomach and whispering sweet nothings in her ear. I am very jealous of you right now!


I Cant wait for that too! I am already doing it..but it will be more fun once I know their are little ones in there so I am not just some crazy dog lady talking to my dogs belly! Lol I also love to feel the pups moving inside. When we have pregnant dogs come in for xrays that is one of the things I have to do!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Here she is..trying to get onto the couch. We normally dont allow them on this one as it is new. They have their own beds and chair.


----------



## rooroch

A sticky colourless discharge usually comes from the vagina around 21 days from mating. It has no smell and is perfectly natural. It is nature's plug to stop bacteria getting in. We did not have ultra sound in 1978 when I started breeding Bassets and this was always a pretty sure sign there were puppies in there.
I have spent hours looking at and talking to dogs' tummies!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Well last night she winded coming up onto my lap on the couch..and daddy let her stay with me. She is very much clingy. She wants to be ON me! I still am talking to her belly..I guess that will be just normal for me to do! Lol i need something to do to keep my mind occupied!


----------



## lhowemt

I'd be talking to her belly too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful

I will be watching this thread carefully


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

She is so loving and clingy lately! I kind of like it! Lol We are at day 15 past ovulation and 13 days past first breeding.. Hopeful to feel something by next weekend! :crossfing she seems unusually tired these past few days.. We have been at home more than usual due to the holiday, no school/daycare and now my lil boy has been sick for 3 days.  she has shown more interest in him and licking away his tears. :kiss: 

Cant wait to know for sure..and cant wait to do the ultrasound soon too!


----------



## Ljilly28

Nesting is so much fun. Toward the end, Lushie has 12 packed in there and didnt want to eat like her usual self. I cooked her chciken, steak, made Stella & Chewies and fed it to her by hand! She loooooved this, and it was fun to spoil her.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I am so loving this cuddly Lilly! She keeps sneaking up onto my bed when my hubby isnt there  (like when he falls asleep on the couch .) haha. Her waistline is disappearing and I think she had some "morning" (uhh..evening) sickness tonight.. :yuck: she ate it tho so I am not entirely sure if it was her. Even with all that she wont stop begging! :doh: she normally doesnt do that!

Today was day 20 and I am pretty sure I am feeling something that feels like pups..early on you should be able to feel the individual pups, they describe them as "walnut" shaped. I plan on doing an ultrasound in a few days..cant wait!  

Also, this weekend going to start getting the whelping box cleaned up..my friend from work had one that I bought from her, but needs a new paint job, new "floor" and didnt have pigrails so having hubby put them in. So have a bit of work to do on it and should start now as I am a procrastinator..so need all the time I can get!


----------



## tine434

I'm actually excited to learn about and virtually experience the mommy process. I've had chances to foster pregnant mommy's and I've been WAY too scared and unsure... so maybe this will help. Love the updates on her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen

Typically palpation is done between 28-32 days. Remi is also on day 20, but can not palpate until next week. Ultra sound late next week.

Good Luck with Lilly!!


----------



## MaureenM

Hoping you enjoy every minute of this!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I have the ultrasound for a bit..so plan on doing an early one, from what I have read you can see something around day 25..but I plan on redoing it a few days after that and then one more time just to confirm they are growing and see the heartbeats. 

I am trying to enjoy it! She didnt eat with her usual gusto this morning. Hasnt gotten sick yet.. We shall see.


----------



## rooroch

Morning/evening sickness is pretty normal around 3 weeks gestation. The puppies are settling into their growing position in the tubes and can cause this reaction in the mother. My English terminology is not good, sorry. Used to doing all this in French. In French we say "nidification". It means getting into their nest!!
The fact she is so cuddly is a great sign too.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Glad to hear that all of these signs are "good" signs that she is "with puppies"! Lol 

Here are pics I took tonight..someone is losing her waistline! I am going to try to take weekly pics like this to compare too. It would be neat to see the progression.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And the view from the top!


----------



## OutWest

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Glad to hear that all of these signs are "good" signs that she is "with puppies"! Lol
> 
> Here are pics I took tonight..someone is losing her waistline! I am going to try to take weekly pics like this to compare too. It would be neat to see the progression.


It would be fun to measure her waist with a tape also. She looks very matronly to me! Positively pleased with herself I'd say.


----------



## tine434

Man... she's beautiful 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Lilly is such a beauty! I'm sending positive preggie vibes your way!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks for the kind remarks! She is beautiful, smart, loving..well just an awesome dog! Course I am biased! Lol

Being good and waiting to do the ultrasound..only 2 more days. It is so hard to wait as the machine is here.. Ugh! Not my strong suit..if you havent been able to tell! I am going to try to take pics and video of it. Not sure if the video will load but I will try! 

Just 2 more days..


----------



## Eowyn

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thanks for the kind remarks! She is beautiful, smart, loving..well just an awesome dog! Course I am biased! Lol
> 
> Being good and waiting to do the ultrasound..only 2 more days. It is so hard to wait as the machine is here.. Ugh! Not my strong suit..if you havent been able to tell! I am going to try to take pics and video of it. Not sure if the video will load but I will try!
> 
> Just 2 more days..


If you can't make it 2 days till the ultrasound, how will you survive the rest of the pregnancy? Lol!


----------



## MommyCox

I am so excited!!  I cannot wait to hear how the ultrasound goes!! Praying for lots of healthy puppies, it will be wonderful to watch them grow!


----------



## Kmullen

Good Luck! I still have another week to wait!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

IfI had to wait anymore..I would go crazy! Lol I am really learning patience through this..or trying too! Cant wait to hear that Remi has pups too!


----------



## Thalie

How sweet she looks ! Yes, yes, yes, there are puppies baking there.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Look at that tummy, there have to be pups in there!


----------



## Sally's Mom

When mine are pregnant, the nipples get hard... And the hair on their flanks goes 90 degrees...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lilly's is starting to get mammary development..like they feel thicker. Her hair is going crazy around there too. She didnt want to finish breakfast again. No more vomiting that i am aware of.


----------



## tine434

Oh my goodness.... seeing your love for her and this pregnancy makes me want a puppy! Eekz. Idk if my boy's momma experienced this kind of love =/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

tine434 said:


> Oh my goodness.... seeing your love for her and this pregnancy makes me want a puppy! Eekz. Idk if my boy's momma experienced this kind of love =/
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats sad for your boy's momma  .. I am sure he is getting a ton of love from you! 

I love my girl..she has been such an easy dog. She and I already have a special bond. 

I will be doing the ultrasound in the next hour or so.. She only ate a few handful (handfed!) bites this morning. I am waiting on that food to digest some more before I do it. She woke me up at 5:30 to eat, her normal weekday time (no sleeping in for me!) and then she doesnt even want to eat.:doh: After the ultrasound will try to give her the rest of it. You really are suppose to do it on an empty stomach..but she didnt eat much so it should be fine. 

My daughter cant wait to see it, nor Can I!


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Oh Alison! I will be waiting for the results! GOODLUCK!!!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Shellbug

I can't wait to hear about the ultrasound results 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Well we did it..and I see pups..unsure of how many, but the quality of this machine is not the greatest and I think in order to get good videos and pics i need to re-do it in a few days or so. When I went to freeze the "pup" on the ultrasound you couldnt tell much. Kind of disappointing that I couldnt get better the pics and stuff today.


----------



## tine434

Disappointing.... no way! You found PUPPIES!!  Pics will come later, for the rest of their lives... but you found PUPPIES

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks for that! I knew the quality of the machine was not the best going in, have used it once before on my breeders bitch, and we used it on me when I was pregnant. Just forgot how "bad" it was.. But puppies are there..and that is all that matters!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Hooray for puppies!!


----------



## Shellbug

Puppies!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Well we did it..and I see pups..unsure of how many, but the quality of this machine is not the greatest and I think in order to get good videos and pics i need to re-do it in a few days or so. When I went to freeze the "pup" on the ultrasound you couldnt tell much. Kind of disappointing that I couldnt get better the pics and stuff today.


Yay for pupieeeesss! 

:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## MaureenM

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kmullen

Huge Congrats!!!!


----------



## hockeybelle31

Puppies!!!! Yay!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Oh Alison!!!! I am so thrilled for you!!! This is your dream come true!!!! They are going to be GORGEOUS and HEALTHY! You will get more pictures later but now you have a confirmed pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!! Wahoo!  congratulations I couldn't be happier for you!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Great news! You can not count pups with U/S... Wait for rads...


----------



## Lucky Penny

Congrats!!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Well just cause i have it here i tried one more time to try to at least freeze the frame so I can take a pic of it..nope..just too small. Will wait for them little beans to grow bigger! Lol 

Thanks everyone for the congrats.. Cant wait!!!


----------



## lhowemt

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## MommyCox

So exciting! Congrats on the puppies!  How long are dogs pregnant for? I'm so excited for pictures when they get here!! Praying for a healthy happy pregnancy and lots and lots of healthy puppies!!!


----------



## rooroch

Great news. Now you can relax and watch, stroke and talk to her tummy for the next few weeks!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

She is due around Feb 22, they are pregnant for 63-65 days. So not too much longer!

She let me sleep in this morning. I think because she didnt eat her dinner at her normal time (because of not wanting to eat) and this morning she again didnt want to eat. So far no more vomiting.


----------



## tine434

No wonder I hear "she's so skinny right now because of the puppies" so much... they won't eat!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom

Congratulations! I'm curious as to what type of ultrasound machine you used. And who does puppy ultrasounds? lol I perform them on humans for a living but I know nothing about the veterinary use of them.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

It is a small portable one.. My coworker got it because she breeds goats and wanted to be able to check on the babies. Not the best as she cant afford those big nice expensive ones, but it works.


----------



## ArchersMom

Ahhh I see. Not much use in spending $200,000 on a machine just for fun.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol oh heck no! Not sure exactly how much.. But I am pretty sure was no where near that! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Another week down..(at least from the last pics that were taken) at day 28! I did an ultrasound again today..i can see some pups..impossible to count and impossible to take a good pic. I am feeling the pups (golf balls) lol thinking feeling 5 or 6??? Who the heck knows..i wont know until xrays are taken. Probably doing that in 4 weeks..the week before she is due. Ugh, so much waiting and the unknowns. She is so finicky and wont eat readily. Adding canned pumpkin, has helped some..but now she is not so thrilled with that. Will try chicken broth next..or maybe wet food. She hasnt gotten sick anymore so thats good, but she has to eat, no questions about it as starting next week they really start to grow fast! So here are the pics of her this week. Sallys mom said something about the hair on the flank changing ..i am starting to see what she means by that..hard to tell on these pics.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And from the side with my daughter helping


----------



## Brave

Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## Kmullen

I would try hard boiled eggs. Great protein. If she doesnt want to eat it, split in half and poke it down her throat (without choking her). This is what I am doing with Remi.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks, will cook some up tonight. She did eat all her dinner tonight, not sure how long it took her as we fed them then had to leave to go pick up my daughter from ballet class. But at least it was gone! 

How is Remi doing? I forgot if you mentioned if you were doing an ultrasound..


----------



## Kmullen

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thanks, will cook some up tonight. She did eat all her dinner tonight, not sure how long it took her as we fed them then had to leave to go pick up my daughter from ballet class. But at least it was gone!
> 
> How is Remi doing? I forgot if you mentioned if you were doing an ultrasound..


Remi is being very hard headed!!! She has not ate much at all the last 3 days! Last time she wasn't off food so early, so this is very irritating! Lol!

No ultrasound, bc I am pretty positive she is preggers. We are going to palpate her Sunday.


----------



## KeaColorado

Yay! Just catching up now. So glad to hear Lily is "with puppies"


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

These girls! Making things difficult! Here is a belly shot! I shaved a little bit for the ultrasound. When she sits she has a "pouch" already..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ok, did another ultrasound..got a pic..with two pups in the shot . Still not sure how many.. I dont know how anyone can get a reliable count!

Darn pic is upside down..click on it to see it the right way..the black round things with the little white objects in them are the pups.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Belly shot from after the ultrasound too! Lol


----------



## OutWest

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Ok, did another ultrasound..got a pic..with two pups in the shot . Still not sure how many.. I dont know how anyone can get a reliable count!
> 
> Darn pic is upside down..click on it to see it the right way..the black round things with the little white objects in them are the pups.


I think I see three or four in there....


----------



## Sally's Mom

Ultrasound does not give a reliable count... I use radiographs for that... Congrats..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

OutWest said:


> I think I see three or four in there....


Say what?! Lol at one time i did get what I was thinking three in one shot..but it didnt last long.. I am glad I did get these pics!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Sally's Mom said:


> Ultrasound does not give a reliable count... I use radiographs for that... Congrats..


Yeah i dont know how anyone can! 4 more weeks or so for xrays! Thanks! Very excited!


----------



## ArchersMom

Isn't it kind of scary that we X-ray puppies but never in a million years would we do that to a baby? Not a judgement thing, I was just shocked to learn that.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Radiograph taken at almost birth is no big deal...


----------



## OutWest

ArchersMom said:


> Isn't it kind of scary that we X-ray puppies but never in a million years would we do that to a baby? Not a judgement thing, I was just shocked to learn that.


MDs will X-ray a full term or almost full term baby if it will help them decide about C-sections etc. if the baby is fully developed there is very little rush with today's lower X-ray levels.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I have radiographed all of my girls at almost term.... No big deal...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

A Lazy Saturday afternoon for the dogs! Lol love how pathetic they look!


----------



## rooroch

What food will you be weaning the puppies on? I used to give mine puppy food during the end of pregnancy, when they stopped wanting their own food, and while she was feeding them. They usually much prefer puppy food to their own. Lovely photos, she looks great.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I have Lilly on the pro plan sport..the advanced one ..it is an ALS food so just plan on keeping her on that food as well as starting the pups on it. I looked up the content of the nutrional and compared it to say their pro plan puppy food and it was pretty comparable.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

In case anyone is interested.. Weekly pictures of growing belly! She is getting a little lazier.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

The view from above..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And finally the side view..i cant believe only 3 more weeks for xrays and just over 4 weeks for the due date!


----------



## Kmullen

Yes, I can definitely see a difference this week!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Yup..her belly has really started to pop! Getting so excited!


----------



## tine434

She's so preggo lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Lilly says "oh mommy, won't you bring me a cookie please? It is too hard for me to get up." 

She's so sweet!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Oh she will still get up for treats! Lol she and her siblings had quite a few of them! Lol


----------



## Lucky Penny

She is getting bigger!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

My daughter just made a comment about her belly "mommy, Lilly's belly moves back and forth now!" Lol


----------



## MaureenM

Awwww, the belly's moving, how cute! Definitely can see the difference this week !


----------



## Thalie

She looks.... pregnant but really good. Love your daugher's comment on Lily's new appearance. XOXO, puppies to be & Lily.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

She was soo sleepy yesterday..we cuddled on my bed for a little bit. She also is snoring more now.. Not sure if that is from the pups. And she needed to go out more often yesterday..esp compared to my other two. With the snow we got they wouldnt accompany her outside..lol she normally loves the snow too but i think with how cold it is she just wanted to get it done! Lol


----------



## Ljilly28

This is so exciting. These babies are going to have amazing heads, and be so cute.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Yes Jill..hoping for some beautiful Tag heads! Lol he is such a ham too. Loved him ..he was all about giving hugs! Might have to get my neighbor to stop by and start letting her out in the middle of the day now..normally I leave at 7-7:30 and then get home around 3:45.. So thinking she needs a break time. 
My plans for around due date are I took off the day before she is due (she is due on the 22nd a Saturday) and having the same neighbor sit with her when her temps start to move and also get help from a client at work that has had a litter and owns her own pet sitting company to come over. I will rush out of work if/when the time comes and I am not home. Then took off week after pups born (so hoping she goes on time..her mom and sister are pretty spot on due date). I can always get my coworkers to adjust filling in for me as they are nice like that. I also have plans for the next few weeks as well to have help from my coworkers, neighbors and the pet sitter to help with the pups. I am most nervous about the first few weeks then anything. 
I wish I could take off for the entire time..but I dont have that much vacation time and I do need to get paid! Any suggestions from the experienced breeders about how often I ideally should have someone come in to take care of her and the pups? I have lots of different people that would be willing to help. I told people I am more than willing to pay them..as cleaning up dog poop and all is no fun. Except they will get rewarded eventually with lots of puppy kisses.


----------



## Kmullen

You sound like me. I will start charting temps a week before. When her temp drops, I will take off. I am paying a friend/breeder to babysit the pups when I can't


----------



## Winniesmom

I am so excited for you. My 2 girls will be cousins to your pups..can't wait for the pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom

I try to get the week off after the pups are born to be with them... I also sleep with them until 3-5 weeks of age depending on my angst... Doing this, they have all stayed alive post whelping. I have never used a heat lamp as I in general had summer litters.. I sort of play at divine intervention and move the robust pups away from the caudal mammary glands which are the easiest to nurse from... I had a pup(6oz) at birth, now owned by BriGuy on the forum, who ended up,as,the,biggest pup in the litter....most of mine are 10 oz plus...


----------



## OutWest

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Yes Jill..hoping for some beautiful Tag heads! Lol he is such a ham too. Loved him ..he was all about giving hugs! Might have to get my neighbor to stop by and start letting her out in the middle of the day now..normally I leave at 7-7:30 and then get home around 3:45.. So thinking she needs a break time.
> My plans for around due date are I took off the day before she is due (she is due on the 22nd a Saturday) and having the same neighbor sit with her when her temps start to move and also get help from a client at work that has had a litter and owns her own pet sitting company to come over. I will rush out of work if/when the time comes and I am not home. Then took off week after pups born (so hoping she goes on time..her mom and sister are pretty spot on due date). I can always get my coworkers to adjust filling in for me as they are nice like that. I also have plans for the next few weeks as well to have help from my coworkers, neighbors and the pet sitter to help with the pups. I am most nervous about the first few weeks then anything.
> I wish I could take off for the entire time..but I dont have that much vacation time and I do need to get paid! Any suggestions from the experienced breeders about how often I ideally should have someone come in to take care of her and the pups? I have lots of different people that would be willing to help. I told people I am more than willing to pay them..as cleaning up dog poop and all is no fun. Except they will get rewarded eventually with lots of puppy kisses.


You might consider getting a camera set up so you could watch her long distance. You'd need to keep her in one area so the camera could "see" her but when she's close to her due date it might give you some peace of mind.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks all..i was thinking about the camera too. Hmmm., might start looking into that! I already plan on staying out in the living room that is next to the dining room that she and the pups will be in. I am worried about a heat lamp being on when Someone may not be here.. And heating pads have cords... Any other ideas about the heat factor? Taking off that week after they are born will help some ease my anxieties..but I so wish I could be there the entire time. I am lucky to have lots of people able or willing to help. Makes it easier.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I would fuss about a heat lamp and heating pad as well...if I was not home. Others can chime in, but I have never used either... I keep on getting back to former clients with dog houses in the dead of Winter whose bitches have whelped outside...


----------



## lhowemt

I recall seeing a dog bed heater that had a cable wrapped.cord to prevent biting. You could always use PVC too too sleeve the cord.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch

I had heat pads with the cord covered in wire to prevent chewing. My yorkie has a continual heat pad in her bed as my house is cold and I have covered the cord with hose pipe tubing.

I used to use a heat lamp with a wire cage over it but I prefer the heat pad. The pad should not fill the whole whelping box so that the mother can get off it if she is too hot.

I also had a camera on the whelping box. This is really helpful to avoid accidents if you have to leave the room. It is the first 3 weeks that are the worst after that the puppies eyes are open properly and they can move well to avoid getting squashed. Some mothers are better than others. I had one who would get back with the puppies (she always had 10) and just lie down like a hen on eggs!! I would have to fish puppies out from under her day and night!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Hmm will look into the covered wires idea.. Thanks for all the suggestions! Keep them coming!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Decided to take more pics..a few days and her belly is getting bigger. This morning she was havign diffculty laying down. This weekend going to get the whelping box ready (need to sand it, paint it, lay a new floor in it and add in pig rails) and install the hardware for the gates I bought for the dining room (now known as the puppy room). She is keeping me busy!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

From the side ..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And another side view..kind of..she sure was giving me a look! Lol


----------



## tine434

Poor baby lol. I wonder if she's doing the human mom thing yet and thinking "I can't wait to have these babies and get it over with!" Hehe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol i dunno..i think in 2 weeks she def will be! She jumped one time..not sure if they can feel anything yet?


----------



## Cookie's Mom

I've been wondering what your JRT thinks of all this commotion?!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Up until today he is not reacting at all.. But today she got her first lunch..not too happy that he didnt get any! Lol 

Box is sanded..whew..that was alot more work than I thought..thank god my hubby had electric ones! Haha. Now onto priming! 

Gate hardware is up too. Hoping everything will be setup by tomorrow so they all have time to get use to it!


----------



## Cookie's Mom

Lol I can totally imagine the look he probably gave you, like "mom what about me?!"


----------



## tine434

He's really gonna be looking crazy if he sees puppy food going out several times a day in several weeks >. < doh lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol I was thinking the same thing! 

My arms are so sore ..holding off on painting until tomorrow. Hoping to finish it tomorrow. Have to paint and do the floor (which that is really easy, its a peel and stick linoleum flooring) and figure out the pigrail situation. The box isnt very tall..so might figure out a removable pig rail system so pups cant use it as a stepping stone to climb out of the box!


----------



## Millie'sMom

Try 4 of these fittings (upside down) with 1" pvc pipe connecting them to form a square or rectangle, whatever the shape your box. If you need more height, you can add a piece of the pipe to the opening on the bottom. Hope that makes sense.

Shop LASCO 1-in Dia 90-Degree PVC Sch 40 Side Outlet Elbow at Lowes.com


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ok..question..obviously you put the pipe in those connections...i was actually contemplating using pvc pipes..how would I attach them to the walls to make them easily removed and how high up off the floor does it need to be? I have scoured other whelping box plans and cant find that measurement!


----------



## lhowemt

Depending on how big the box is you may not need to attach them to the walls, just snug fit it all inside the box. But you could surely put a screw or two through the "rail" pipe to hold it in place. That is a dark good idea! But I am wondering if 1" is wide enough to be a functional place for the pup to crawl under and have mom lean against without squishing. 2" is probably better, but I am just guessing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ok..think I understand it now..looked up pvc pigrails and got a little better info. Some people use up to a 3" but those to me look too big. I will see what they look like in person before deciding but think 1 1/2" or 2" might be good..it also says about a 4" from floor is good too.


----------



## rooroch

Measure Lilly when she is lying down on her side from the floor to the middle of her side/back. This height measurement should be where her back will press against the rail so puppies can get underneath.
I used to have large wooden whelping boxes and had them steam cleaned at the local garage between each whelping.
Good luck with the preparations. It is such fun getting everythng ready.


----------



## Kmullen

Here is my set up for the pig rails. I use shorter legs when they are smaller and I then by 2 weeks I attach longer legs.


----------



## Kmullen

Here is one more view.


----------



## cazzy

I have been watching this thread with excitement for you on the coming litter.

We used solid wooden poles for our pig rails in our whelping box last year my husband designed and built it from what I told him it would at least be size , height and door wise in the end I think it turn out pretty good for his first try. 





















The last photo shows the slight adjust we had to make after pups were born we had measured to her spine when she was laid down but something must have gone wrong.

Our pig rails were attached via a steel pole that had a thread on it being screwed in which then went through a hole on the side panel and held in place with a bolt so they would be really easy to remove. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Will be doing an ultrasound that you can post for us? I love every minute of these puppy pregnancies!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I posted a pic of the last one I did a few pages back. I may ask my coworker if I can borrow it again and see if I can take even better ones. In less than 3 weeks I will be taking xrays and posting that as well! 

Here is a pic from a little while ago..mommy's little helper..well one of them, my daughter, Eva, helping with the painting. My son helped for a moment, I think he got bored with it. Lol 

Hoping to get the floor in tonight, but got a headache that just wont go away!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ok..not quite done..but almost! Lol yesterday this got sanded down, today painted it (with help from the kiddos) and hubby started laying the flooring (he kept refusing to help but I finally got him to do this..kind of played dumb) haha.. Got the supplies for the pigrail hoping sometime during the week I can get that done or at least next weekend. My only wish was a bit taller on the sides..but I have an ex-pen I can put around it if need be..if that doesnt work the whole room is for the pups (surrounded by baby gates).. So by the time pups are moving it wont be too big of a deal. Plus the whelping box will turn into their potty box with ideas from my breeder. 

Here is some more pics! So close to being done!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Eva and Lilly checking out the box


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And Lilly laying down..as I am posting this she is sleeping in it! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ok, so no feedback on the box..but can I get help for litter themes? 

Have three ideas..tell me what you think..like? No like? Lol

1) "First" theme..because it's our first litter.. Ideas like, "Who's on First", "First in Line", "In First gear", "First come, first served".. I dunno..not entirely loving it..

2) "Winter" theme because she was first bred on the winter solstice...but no clue to what type of names to use..

3) "Dream" theme.. Because of it being my dream for so long..again no clue what kind of names to do! Lol 

Help! I am not a creative person.. So I know there are plenty of you on here that are! Any suggestions welcome. My hubby wants to temporarily name the pups superhero names..aka batman, superman, wonderwoman.. Just not sure I want the theme to be superhero...but its probably because i cant think how to make that work! Lol


----------



## Sally's Mom

Do you have a pig rail? How tall are the sides?


----------



## Sally's Mom

I like that the bottom of the box is raised from the floor. The one my husband made for me is raised from the floor and keeps the pups so much warmer than the one I have that sits on the ground.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I have the stuff to make the pig rail..once we get the floor done! Lol the floor is raised a bit.I like that it is too. The walls of the box are only 11".. I was contemplating adding more to it..but not sure what to do. I have other options (the ex-pen and just the fact that the room is baby gated off).. For me to see how this goes so next time I know what I need to add..hopefully.


----------



## ktkins7

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Ok, so no feedback on the box..but can I get help for litter themes?
> 
> Have three ideas..tell me what you think..like? No like? Lol
> 
> 1) "First" theme..because it's our first litter.. Ideas like, "Who's on First", "First in Line", "In First gear", "First come, first served".. I dunno..not entirely loving it..
> 
> 2) "Winter" theme because she was first bred on the winter solstice...but no clue to what type of names to use..
> 
> 3) "Dream" theme.. Because of it being my dream for so long..again no clue what kind of names to do! Lol
> 
> Help! I am not a creative person.. So I know there are plenty of you on here that are! Any suggestions welcome. My hubby wants to temporarily name the pups superhero names..aka batman, superman, wonderwoman.. Just not sure I want the theme to be superhero...but its probably because i cant think how to make that work! Lol


I like the "Winter" theme idea, but I'm also not very creative with names. But if you have winter as a theme you can use snow, blizzard, frost, ice, anything associated with winter

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom

11 inches is not very tall.. But if you have other ways to deal with that, it is no problem. Box is very pretty. No thoughts on themes as I do not do that... Best of luck!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

My coworker who's hubby built it was used for lab pups..i think she made a comment about it being not so great after like 3 weeks..lol I imagine not being only 11 inches. I plan on putting a "door" in there with a piano hinge so it folds down tobe used as a ramp so no one hurts themselves climbing in and out.. This will definetly be a learning process and see what works and what doesnt for this time.


----------



## Kmullen

I agree, but if you can put an xpen once they start getting bigger then that should be fine. I would try to post the litter theme help in a new thread.


----------



## MaureenM

Just a thought on the litter theme. With our doberman we had to use "fire" in the name because the stud dog had "fire" in his name. I thought it was a nice way to include the dad in a sense, and keep it easy for the breeder to look at a puppy down the road and quickly pinpoint the stud and the litter. Otherwise, I'm sentimental and would probably use dream as this has been a long time dream of yours. Your box looks good, it will definitely look better with puppies in it.


----------



## OutWest

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Ok, so no feedback on the box..but can I get help for litter themes?
> 
> Have three ideas..tell me what you think..like? No like? Lol
> 
> 1) "First" theme..because it's our first litter.. Ideas like, "Who's on First", "First in Line", "In First gear", "First come, first served".. I dunno..not entirely loving it..
> 
> 2) "Winter" theme because she was first bred on the winter solstice...but no clue to what type of names to use..
> 
> 3) "Dream" theme.. Because of it being my dream for so long..again no clue what kind of names to do! Lol
> 
> Help! I am not a creative person.. So I know there are plenty of you on here that are! Any suggestions welcome. My hubby wants to temporarily name the pups superhero names..aka batman, superman, wonderwoman.. Just not sure I want the theme to be superhero...but its probably because i cant think how to make that work! Lol


I know nothing about birthing puppies! But can you shove the box into a corner so two sides would be nice and tall if needed? Then you would only have to heighten two if needed.

I like the winter theme a lot--this winter is going to go on record as a really cold one in most places. And there are the Winter Olympics.


----------



## Ljilly28

I think a dessert theme would be so cute" Tiramisu, Creme Brulee, Baked Alaka


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Love this thread! I have no clue about whelpng boxes- but it looks good to me!!! I love the dream theme since it's been your dream  you could call them the "dream team" while they are in your care  Tucker's litter was called the "fab 14" and his theme was Doo ***! 

Some names could be: 
Dreamcatcher 
Dare to Dream
Girl of my Dreams
Dreamland
I Dream of Jeanie 
Golden Dream
Sweet Dreams
Land of Dreams 
Midsummer Nights Dream
Dream Weaver
Future Dreams
Dream Boat
Only a Dream
Dreaming of Gold
Dream Believer
Dream come true
A Winters Dream


----------



## MommyCox

I love the box! It's so cute! I agree it will look so much better with lots of cute puppies! What about fairy tail themed? Since its like your own fairy tail! My daughter loves Rapunzel (she wanted our Shamrock to be named that!) haha! Then you can start a scrap book "Once Apon a Time" and end it with pictures of the pups with their people "&& they lived happily ever after."  I can't wait to hear what theme and names you pick.. And, of course, see all the cute little puppies!!


----------



## Winniesmom

Just came back from the training center and met one of Tag's 7 month old sons. An absolutely beautiful boy and the owner said he is her 4 th golden and the most special! Her neighbor has his sister and she said she is just as special. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Goldenhopeful said:


> Love this thread! I have no clue about whelpng boxes- but it looks good to me!!! I love the dream theme since it's been your dream  you could call them the "dream team" while they are in your care  Tucker's litter was called the "fab 14" and his theme was Doo ***!
> 
> Some names could be:
> Dreamcatcher
> Dare to Dream
> Girl of my Dreams
> Dreamland
> I Dream of Jeanie
> Golden Dream
> Sweet Dreams
> Land of Dreams
> Midsummer Nights Dream
> Dream Weaver
> Future Dreams
> Dream Boat
> Only a Dream
> Dreaming of Gold
> Dream Believer
> Dream come true
> A Winters Dream



Thank you! :wave:Love this list! I think it is between Dream or the Winter ones..but totally leaning towards the Dream one..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

*Happy 3rd Birthday Lilly!!*

So today is Lilly's 3rd birthday!!arty: i am so amazed how far we have come in just three years time. We have gotten our CCA, our obedience titles RN (done with all first places) our CD (with placements for each one) and now her becoming a momma. very excited for the pups as well as continuing our training after maternity leave to get out RA and then hopefully our CDX! :crossfing 
Also to have another new pup to train and show and compete with.. As well as snuggle with! Oh how I miss the puppy stages! Lol
So I did do another ultrasound tonight as I borrowed my coworkers machine again. I see multiple pups.. Still not sure but my guess right now is 8.. Any other guesses?? 

So here the pic of the birthday girl cuddling with me in bed..shhh dont tell daddy!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Heres ultrasound pic #1..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ultrasound pic #2 .. Sorry they are still not the best quality!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ultrasound number #3.. She was laying so still for these!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Last one..had her stand up for this one! Tomorrow going to try to take a video when I have the kids around to help.


----------



## OutWest

I think eight is a good guess--but I don't know anything about this puppy birthing stuff! 

Happy birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## MaureenM

Happy 3rd Birthday to Lilly! Beautiful picture, she looks like a sweetheart . I can't even pretend to count puppies in there, it all looks the same to me except the white areas. (And I have no idea what they are...)


----------



## SandyK

Happy 3rd Birthday Lilly!! Hope you enjoyed snuggling in bed with your mommy!!


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Happy Birthday Sweet Lilly! Soon you won't be the baby anymore


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

So another week down... I did a ultrasound video..will see if I can post it here if not waiting for FB to post it (took two times to do it!) and I will just post a link to it. She is actually eating today without canned food mixed in! Hubby was home with the kids and gave her lunch without mixing it in..and she ate it! So just fed her dinner..and she gobbled it up again with no can food. We shall see how long that lasts!

Tried to post it here..just wont, guess its too big of a file. Once FB posts it will just put a link. 

Here is a pic of her tho from laying down an hour ago..her belly is getting quite big!

Here is the link to the FB page its on.https://www.facebook.com/SogniDorogoldens..it was done by my daughter..my hubby was helping too..he was a commentator. Lol if you want you can "Like" the page and follow along!  i post there with updates as well..but of course I will still be posting here!


----------



## ArchersMom

Definitely lots of puppies  I count 9 but it is very hard to tell with still pictures. Happy birthday Lilly!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol 9 ..eeck. Haha. It is so so hard to tell.. But in one screen i had 4 pups visible! So def at minimum 4 but i know there was more than that!

Note: for anyone looking at this page(25) instead of the previous one..check out page 24 for ultrasound pics and also one of my posts contains the link for my FB page to see the ultrasound video!


----------



## Sally's Mom

With ultrasound, sometimes you are counting the same pup. Rads are better for counting..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Oh yes....2 more weeks and the xrays will happen. It just is so neat to see the pups dancing around and see the heartbeats


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Did no one else see the ultrasound? I knew there were a few people interested in seeing it!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy Birthday, Lilly!


----------



## Ljilly28

I am guessing 10 pups here. 9 would be the perfect size litter too though, and even 8. If all the pups can fit on to nurse at once, it is way easier.

The vet said 5-7 on Lushie's ultrasound and she had 12!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

8 would be nice as they will all have a spot to latch onto! Lol got lots of supplies yesterday in the mail. Almost ready...almost..lol


----------



## Suni52

Lily was so good with the U/S! I love hoe your JRT was right there wondering what you were doing to his sister

Happy birthday Lily. Can't wait to see the puppies. 
Thanks for sharing. I love how the breeders on this forum include us in such incredible moments. Thank you!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I think she likes it as the head of the probe vibrates..it must feel good to her. My JRT is so nosy.. Has to be right there in the mix of it. Lol Lilly actually cuddles with him now. Pregnancy hormones make her do it..otherwise she wouldnt be!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Personally I find six ideal..I have had litters from three to ten... The smaller litter, the easier..


----------



## Sally's Mom

Three was so,easy..


----------



## Kmullen

I am going to guess 8... . I would love 8 again, but I have a bad feeling I am going to have my work cut out for me this time.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Remi does look awfully big! Lol i will say 10 for Remi!


----------



## Goldenhopeful

I love Lilly!!! I am going to say 8 pups... We should have a poll  I can't wait to see those pups!!! They are going to be gorgeous!


----------



## lhowemt

This is getting so exciting! However I have absolutely no idea what I am looking at on the ultrasounds. I hope for lots and lots of grf puppies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Omg..just 3 more weeks to go! It was going to slow but now its speeding up! Lol in 2 weeks will share the xray so you can see puppies that way! Ultrasounds are hard to read ..basically pups are white and are inside the black circle..thats about it! Lol


----------



## Ljilly28

It is really something when one day you have zero puppies and the next day you have 8-10 and life as you knew it is over for 3 weeks of intense supervising while the little things finish "cooking"


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I am almost 100% sure I felt the pups last night too! Felt like a wave.. Was so cool! Cant wait to start feeling their kicks!


----------



## Suni52

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I think she likes it as the head of the probe vibrates..it must feel good to her. My JRT is so nosy.. Has to be right there in the mix of it. Lol Lilly actually cuddles with him now. Pregnancy hormones make her do it..otherwise she wouldnt be!


 Awwww that is so sweet! I love it! So excited for all of you.


----------



## Suni52

BTW, my best guess is 4-5. Can't wait for the xray


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Her appetite has picked back up..and no longer needs can food to entice her to eat..and she is being bad about begging.. She just wants to eat and eat! Lol in fact her new obession is eating snow and even ice chunks! Actually Molly, the foster is too! Lol


----------



## Davidrob2

It has been a while since I checked in for updates on Lilly. It sounds like you are really going to have your hands full!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I cant wait to have my hands full...of golden puppies!! Lol 

Here she is sleeping with her JRT "brother" ..she was snoring! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Also..forgot to take the regular pics of her belly shots..top view


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Side view..belly hanging lower..no more tuck-up for sure! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And another shot of the belly... 45 days today..wowzers! Lol


----------



## Kmullen

Her belly is look much fuller!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

It is! Remi's is huge..but I am sure having a litter before they are bigger the second time anyway due to "memory" of the uterus.. I know i was bigger with my second child but he ended up being smaller! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

What a difference one week is for her.. Her belly is getting soo big! Poor girl! Any guesses from anyone on how many pups are cooking in there?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Top view..getting wider!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Belly view.. Wowzers!


----------



## Baker

Whew she's getting big! Congrats on the pups.


----------



## momtolabs

She is gettin big! Can't wait for puppy pictures!! Are you doing a puppy guess? If so I say 8. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Yes doing puppy guesses! Lol i have no clue.. I know that their is quite a few in there! My personal guess is 8 too.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Poor girl just cant get comfortable..she never lays like this!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

She then gave me a look..lol


----------



## lhowemt

I would too! LOL! When is she due? When are xrays?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen

She is getting bigger by the day!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

It is amazing how everyday she gets bigger and bigger! She is due around the 21st/22nd . Next thursday we get the xray..cant wait. I am just getting so excited!!


----------



## tine434

Chunky monkey! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

So exciting! She looks very good- pretty coat and big happy belly.


----------



## Deber

I agree she looks beautiful. HUGE, but beautiful! I bet she has 7 in there (if we are guessing yet).


----------



## Lucky Penny

Wow she is getting big!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks everyone..she is just not able to get comfortable..doesnt want to eat much even with can food added in. So smaller meals now. Guesses are always welcome. I am sticking with 8.. However I keep thinking it may be more. Will know soon! Cant believe how fast its going by now!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Cute picture from tonight.. They came up on the bed.. And decided to snuggle with each other. Surprised Lilly was even able to make it up!


----------



## Kmullen

My guess is 6-8. Remi doesn't want to eat much either and can not jump on our bed anymore :-(


----------



## tine434

Awe....  This may seem silly...
When humans suffer pregnancy they're miserable but when they have the babies it all feels worth it....
I've never been around a new momma pup...
But do they act the same? Can you tell if they get that worth it joy in their eyes?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

I had to feed Lush Stella& Chewies at the end, or she just wouldnt eat. She looked at me like hey lady that is not good enough for her regular breakfast.


----------



## Deber

Tine, I wonder the same. Are they as miserable as we are those last weeks? Can you imagine if you had multiple babes inside you all vying for space? Ouch!

Can't believe Lilly made it on the bed. She looks so sweet up there and if it is comfortable, then why not.

Kfayard - How is Remi doing? Love having these litters due soon, so exciting for all.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I was shocked she came up. She does seem uncomfortable much like I was at the end of my pregnancies. She is even breathing harder..some of those pups are impeding on her lung space I am sure! It must be odd to feel lots of movement in there..I wonder how much they know what is going on inside them? Thats the part I always wondered. 

She ate some of her breakfast. I think she just doesnt want to eat because of the lack of room. But she has to eat to feed the pups. So smaller meals throughout the day is only way to do it now. I cant believe that in just about 14 days they will be here. My hubby even said he cant wait to just lay down and have all the pups come over and crawl on him and give him kisses. Sometimes he actually says the right things! Lol


----------



## Kmullen

Remi will eat a little of her food, but she expects me to feed her steak  She just doesn't want her dog food.

Remi is breathing a little harder also and very uncomfortable. Our X-ray is scheduled Thursday, I wanted in Saturday but will be with cannon at a hunt test.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

We are hopefully getting our xray thursday too! I have so much going on this week but hoping can still do it thursday..if not friday. I plan on doing it after work..so have to go home and get her to bring her back. I dont want her to be there all day. Just a quick in and out. 

Cant wait to hear how many Remi is having!


----------



## Goldenhopeful

It's getting closer ladies!!! Have you talked to any prospective puppy parents? How do you decide how many people to put on a waiting list? I'm so excited for both of you!!!! Congrats


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Have a list of prospective puppy parents.. Now just hope i have the boys and girls to please everyone! That part is only known on birthing day! (So far I have three for male/three for female (including me)..with some others waiting in the wings...)


----------



## Nott

I'm guessing 11. 5 boys and 6 girls


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Nott said:


> I'm guessing 11. 5 boys and 6 girls


Oh jeez.. Thats alot! Lol my coworker keeps saying 12! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

The box is done!! (Well except for painting the door!) Hubby finally helped me accomplish the last few tasks. Lilly is now getting use to it. Only 12 more days!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Another one...big belly!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Oh, she does look huge. I got that big when pregnant, so she has my sympathy. My guess on puppies is 9!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol i couldnt imagine having alot of babies in my tummy. One was uncomfortable enough! Those people who have more than one have my deepest sympathies!


----------



## Goldenhopeful

She looks so preggers! No doubt now   SO Exciting!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I am so so excited for this litter. The weather (hoping and praying not) may alter my xray plans. Depending on what comes of it..may be friday instead. Just hoping the bad weather holds off around her due date!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

She looks happy in her whelping box! Won't be long now!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Well pondering over what to do with this impending storm..decided to do the xrays tonight. Will just have to be done after my daughters ballet class. If schools are canceled or the roads end up being horrible I would rather not drive on them with Lilly and the kids on board. Just makes tonight a little busier but nothing we cant do. Thursday there are more of my coworkers at work (and different doctors) whom havent seen Lilly pregnant..so a few people wont get too. Things do not always go as planned! Lol Lilly is pretty spot on for that!

So stay tuned later tonight..probably wont be posting the xray until 8 or so.

Here is some pics of her ever expanding belly! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Another shot of her laying down..belly bulging!


----------



## Kmullen

I am doing Remi's xray tonight. I have been fighting doing one for awhile. I really honestly do not want to do one. She is hanging in there, but she started vomiting a little yesterday with bouts of Diarrhea...so I am bringing her in the vet today. Not something I really want to do, but feel I need to with her. If she has a huge litter, we are probably going to schedule a C-section. She is miserable right now. 

Good Luck with Lilly!


----------



## lhowemt

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Another shot of her laying down..belly bulging!


Oh my gosh she is HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you both with those x-rays today! Can't wait to read the count!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

kfayard said:


> I am doing Remi's xray tonight. I have been fighting doing one for awhile. I really honestly do not want to do one. She is hanging in there, but she started vomiting a little yesterday with bouts of Diarrhea...so I am bringing her in the vet today. Not something I really want to do, but feel I need to with her. If she has a huge litter, we are probably going to schedule a C-section. She is miserable right now.
> 
> Good Luck with Lilly!


Cant wait to hear about her xray! Lilly just cant get up in the bed anymore! One xray really wont hurt..and if you are worried about how many she may have, its def a good idea. I am in the mindset of I want to know how many to expect in case their is a stall. I sure hope Remi doesnt need a csection. On what day did she deliver last time?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

*And the tally is...*

Back from work..got there sooner than I thought..and did a quick in and out. I didnt even weigh her because we have had three parvo cases in this past week..(figures..:doh: just my luck, but I have kept my distance from those cases and neither of them stayed in the hospital in fact two lil pups were really sick and had to be euthanized.. so I didnt even take her to the front. We just came in from the side and then went on our merry way. 

So here is the xray..We are seeing for sure 6 .. Maybe one hiding a lil bit above near the kidney..but not positive. Now just to wait and see male/female. Hope I have a nice split so I dont have to disappoint any people.  i wont like doing that.


----------



## Kmullen

Yay !! Huge Congrats!!! I need to look at X-ray closer!!


----------



## MaureenM

That's awesome!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Getting so excited..just over a week away! Sure hope she takes it easy on me when it comes to the time of delivery! Lol 

Dreading this storm..so over this winter!


----------



## Mom28kds

I'm so happy for you!! I can't wait to see the pups


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Wont be long now..then will be cuteness overload! Lol


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am counting 7!


----------



## Eowyn

I see 5 almost for sure, and possibly 2 more. When is the due date again? I bet you are getting really excited!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Due date is Feb 22nd ish.. She could go anytime around then..just hoping for anytime after thursday afternoon as I took off for Friday and the whole week after!


----------



## OutWest

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Back from work..got there sooner than I thought..and did a quick in and out. I didnt even weigh her because we have had three parvo cases in this past week..(figures..:doh: just my luck, but I have kept my distance from those cases and neither of them stayed in the hospital in fact two lil pups were really sick and had to be euthanized.. so I didnt even take her to the front. We just came in from the side and then went on our merry way.
> 
> So here is the xray..We are seeing for sure 6 .. Maybe one hiding a lil bit above near the kidney..but not positive. Now just to wait and see male/female. Hope I have a nice split so I dont have to disappoint any people.  i wont like doing that.


Yay, squirmy little furries! This will be so exciting. I think we'll have three (?) GRF litters on the ground in the next couple weeks.


----------



## SandyK

So excited!!! Can't wait for those babies to arrive!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OutWest said:


> Yay, squirmy little furries! This will be so exciting. I think we'll have three (?) GRF litters on the ground in the next couple weeks.


Can't wait to see all these babies!!


----------



## olliversmom

Congrats! Love it.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Good idea to take the full week off after the pups are born!


----------



## Eowyn

Make sure you take TONS of pictures and videos when they get here. You also may want to consider paying a pro to get pictures of the puppies if you don't think you will be happy with your own photos later. I seriously regret not having good photos of my first 2 litters (I wasn't any good at photography then) and really wish I had had them professionally photographed. Just my 2¢.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lucky Penny said:


> Good idea to take the full week off after the pups are born!


It still wont seem like enough to me.  i want to be here 24/7 for the whole 8 weeks. But alas, i need to work and I cant do my job from home. 

She is so not wanting to eat anymore. Adding chicken broth, can food..going to try tuna .. Poor girl is so uncomfortable. 

I started to take her temperature today to monitor for the drop. Still praying she at least makes it until next Thursday afternoon!


----------



## Lucky Penny

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> It still wont seem like enough to me.  i want to be here 24/7 for the whole 8 weeks. But alas, i need to work and I cant do my job from home.
> 
> She is so not wanting to eat anymore. Adding chicken broth, can food..going to try tuna .. Poor girl is so uncomfortable.
> 
> I started to take her temperature today to monitor for the drop. Still praying she at least makes it until next Thursday afternoon!


Is there anyway you could come home for lunch each day? Or take a extra day off to make it three day weekends? Or even take another week off when the pups are older?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I only get lunch one day in the work week.,but I have an awesome neighbor who has been letting her out for the past three weeks or so as she cant hold it until I get home at 3:45ish. She will help out once the pups get here as well as some of my coworkers on their days off. I may take a few days off when they get older but I have to save some of my days just in case in the fall we can do a trip to disney (or the nationals) lol and need to save some for sick days (mainly for when my kids get sick..as I dont get sick days or even holiday pay). I need more vacation days. I am glad I get three weeks now instead of the two I was..(I get another week because I hit the 10 yr mark..yay!..i think! Lol) 

As far as the photography..I have been thinking about that. I can probably get a fellow dog show friend to do it as she does it and she loves goldens (she has one but shows Berners). I dont have a good camera and I would love some good shots. Might message her and see about her prices. If their not too high maybe do shots once weekly or at least a few times as they grow.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My work is the same way. All of my vacation time and sick time is all in one. So I have to make sure I have extra on hand! So frustrating sometimes!


----------



## KeaColorado

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> As far as the photography..I have been thinking about that. I can probably get a fellow dog show friend to do it as she does it and she loves goldens (she has one but shows Berners). I dont have a good camera and I would love some good shots. Might message her and see about her prices. If their not too high maybe do shots once weekly or at least a few times as they grow.


Maternity photography is all the rage nowadays. Maybe someone would come and do a photo shoot of the puppies bump?  

So excited for you, I hope everything goes smoothly. It won't be long now!


----------



## Eowyn

KeaColorado said:


> Maternity photography is all the rage nowadays. Maybe someone would come and do a photo shoot of the puppies bump?


I would _free_ of charge! Well, except for the minor expense of a plane ticket to get there and back and at that point I might as well stay a day or two to play with puppies so you wouldn't mind paying for the hotel room too right???… jk lol :


----------



## MommyCox

So exciting!!! My guess is 9 if we are still guessing! I swear I'm counting 9 in the X-ray!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Still can guess! Lol here is a pic of a Lilly and Molly..having a lazy Saturday..the calm before the storm! (Well the puppy storm as it has been raining and now snowing today!) lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Today has some movement on the temp. It was 98.5 this am..had been hovering around 99.2. Due date is now feb 20th as I had relied on inaccurate info but thanks to some people on here they have set me straight. Lol so now it is about watching her like a hawk, taking more temps and going from there. Her appetite is still not the best. Having to hand feed her. She is getting more and more restless. She is snoozing pretty good right now.

This is going to be a fun few days!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

So her temp continued to go down..it went to 97.8 and has held there for about 4 hours or so. I talked to my breeder and she said she may get a rise in temp (may not too) and from there will be 12-24 hours before pups are here!! Holy..its getting closer! I am at her mercy now. Lol 

Here she is in her box. Put in the whelping pad so her blankets dont slip all over. She seems to like it! She also ate all of her dinner. I got a different can food and she devoured it! Apparently she hated the other one! :doh: oops! Lol


----------



## momtolabs

So exciting!! I'm going to be stalking this thread,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

She went down a little more..just took it and its 97.2. Waiiting on the rise? I think. Not sure if they absoutely need to have a rise.


----------



## Kmullen

How long has it been since she dropped below 99?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Since 7:20 this morning..maybe I missed the rise? The one before that was 7:30 last night..and that was 99.2


----------



## Sally's Mom

Mine pant a lot when they are getting ready... Just looking at your box...you will need higher sides...or are you going to do something different? 97 degrees would be a heads up for me. All of mine have started labor on my well covered family room couch. Then we move to the whelping box. After Emmie had her first one on the couch, I showed it to her and she put the head in her mouth. I thought she wanted to eat it... She was my only mom who has ever picked her pups up. She would grab them around their middles and they would scream.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

She started panting a half hour ago.. And seems even more uncomfortable..her eyes are dilated too. Am I in for an all-nighter?! Haha


----------



## Saints girl

Ohhhh, keep up posted!


----------



## momtolabs

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> She started panting a half hour ago.. And seems even more uncomfortable..her eyes are dilated too. Am I in for an all-nighter?! Haha


I would say yes  exciting!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn

Yay! Keep us updated for sure! I will be praying for a safe easy delivery!


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing you a smooth delivery with lots of healthy pups, fingers crossed here!


----------



## Kmullen

Yes you are and stop staring at her!! It will take longer!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol im not staring..well not alot at least! Lol


----------



## Lucky Penny

Good luck!!!!


----------



## lhowemt

GRF puppies tonight?!?!?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

Oh Boy!! Wondering how you guys are making out! Best wishes for a safe delivery and happy, healthy babies.


----------



## SandyK

Good luck!!!:wave:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I was sleeping on the couch in the other room..felt some eyes on me..lol she was up, panting ..looking like hey mom..come back in here! Lol so back in here on the glider..after some cuddles in the box. Thought i felt some contractions... And def the babies are moving! 

So we continue on...


----------



## SheetsSM

Best of luck for a smooth whelping--if it's any consolation, I'm on the other side of the world so I'll be up all evening your time.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

No pups overnight..i slept in 2 hour increments as thats when she kept stirring enough that I awoke. She is panting even harder, just about her whole body is shaking, feeling more contractions, shes nesting some.. Think maybe today is the day!


----------



## Kmullen

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> No pups overnight..i slept in 2 hour increments as thats when she kept stirring enough that I awoke. She is panting even harder, just about her whole body is shaking, feeling more contractions, shes nesting some.. Think maybe today is the day!


If she is shaking, it should not be long now.


----------



## nenamala26

How exciting! Wishing Lily a smooth delivery with lots of healthy pups!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nenamala26

Sorry, spelled Lilly's name wrong! :-( fingers crossed all goes well! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

*Lilly x Tag Soon?!*

Praying, wishing, and sending lots of good delivery juju to you and Lilly!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Any puppies yet!?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Just trying to quietly peek in to see if there are any puppies yet?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

No pups yet..momma getting worried even tho i know this stage can last quite a bit.. I would feel so much better if she would just start pushing!


----------



## Brave

Fingers and paws crossed!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Let her out of the whelping/puppy room...figure change of scenery might be what she needs..and this where she goes! To their dog chair! Good thing its not a nice chair!


----------



## Brave

"Mom. Can you put on some of my favorite movies so I can relax for a wee bit? This is hard stuff, becoming a mama."


----------



## Kenc

You never know... you may be refering to it as the "whelping" chair 

Poor girl just trying to get comfortable...


----------



## Eowyn

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> No pups yet..momma getting worried even tho i know this stage can last quite a bit.. I would feel so much better if she would just start pushing!


Hey, I will take the chair over the bed ANY day! Chairs are easier to replace than beds, especially dog chairs!


----------



## MaureenM

She looks pretty comfortable all things considered. Is she still having periods of panting and shaking? We'll be leaving for class soon, but as soon as we get home I'll be coming back on to check. Have been thinking about you two all day. I give you credit, I'd be a nervous wreck ! Hopefully when things really get moving it will all go relatively quickly and very smoothly!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Oh I am a nervous wreck..didnt think i would..but being in the whole process for once..wowzers! Lol i usually see it when has gotten to the pushing part. This in limbo part is nerve-wracking x1,000,000 lol

She is on it now (the chair) panting, shaking..can still feel pups and hear their heartbeats..her discharge still clear..so i just need to give it more time..i hate the waiting!


----------



## KeaColorado

Oh my, I am nervous for you and for Lilly. You might be pulling an all-nighter. Sending good thoughts and prayers for a speedy delivery!


----------



## OutWest

Doing a delivery dance out here in California.... Hope all goes easily and smoothly...

:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Sally's Mom

You need to relax. Being involved in the veterinary field... You see the disasters.. That was me until Cookie had my first litter in 2002. My girls usually have the first pup on the well covered family room couch... If they pause for too long, I walk them outside...I have birthed several outside. I alway give the girl milk to drink during labor. Maybe an old wives tale, but I still do it...


----------



## lhowemt

3 am!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MommyCox

aww! Too excited for you! Lots of prayers coming for lots of healthy pups and an easy labor for Lilly! Good luck!!!


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in on you and Lilly. She looked so comfy on the dog chair!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

*Wow! Puppies!*

Here is a photo to update you..but there was one missing from this pic because she ended up popping out another! :doh: So total is 7 boys and 2 girls! Wish I had just one more girl as one puppy person will be let down  but they all appear awesome healthy beautiful pups! Will update more tomorrow..for now its bedtime!:crossfing


----------



## gill03

Oh my!

I just read through all of this thread after finding it yesterday and was so excited when I saw you were the last poster when logging on this morning and hoped there would be great news.

Well done and congratulations to all involved, Lilly looks like shes a natural Mum!

What an exciting time its going to be in your house over the next 8 weeks - busy, busy, busy!

Gill


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Beautiful babies!! Congratulations!


----------



## SheetsSM

Congratulations! Just got off work & this was the first thread I had to check in on.


----------



## Brave

Omg! Such an amazing bunch!!! Congrats!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Congrats! What a sweet mommy and beautiful pups!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brianne

Gorgeous group! So glad the waiting is over for you.


----------



## nenamala26

Congratulations!! How exciting!! Glad to see mom & babies are doing well!! Oh gosh, they are sooooo cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Congrats! Those are some adorable puppies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2

Congratulations. I checked just after midnight (Eastern time) for an update, but you and Lilly must have been very busy about then!


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh my, what a beautiful bunch, congrats! Good job Lilly, hope you got some sleep!


----------



## MaureenM

Congratulations!!!!! Beautiful picture with Lilly and her babies .


----------



## hockeybelle31

You did good Lilly! Congratulations, they are all beautiful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Congratulations! Mama Lily did a great job!


----------



## Rainheart

Congratulations on a beautiful litter!


----------



## Kenc

Congratulations... great job Lilly and Allison!!! Time to relax... sort of


----------



## lhowemt

Congrats!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks everybody! Will be on a little later to explain how things went down. First to take kiddos to school, they had a two hour delay due to overnight dusting. Lol then a much needed shower! Here is a recent pic..anyone interested to see even more pics/videos check out the FB page.. https://www.facebook.com/SogniDorogoldens?ref=hl


----------



## Sally's Mom

Awesome!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Congrats! What a litter! I bet you are tired! I guess you will be taking this week off of work instead of next.


----------



## rooroch

Well done. Last night it was temp up and down, this morning a photo of 9 pups!! Fantastic. I am glad all went well. Lilly looks lovely and calm. I hope all goes well now for the next few weeks. Take the rest of this week and next off if you can.


----------



## Eowyn

Congratulations! Beautiful litter, I bet you are exhausted though! Lilly looks like she is being a good mom!


----------



## Ljilly28

Wooo hooo- Cheers to a great job and a healthy pretty litter!


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Wow! So beautiful and amazing! Congrats to you and Lilly!  Enjoy all the puppy love!


----------



## KeaColorado

Yay, yay, yay! I am so happy for you and for Lilly  9 is a nice sized litter. I was thinking 8 or 9 when I saw the x-ray. They all look like they're eating well.


----------



## MommyCox

Yay!! Those are beautiful puppies! I guessed right! Wow to 7 boys though! I know their adopters won't be disappointed, they are too stinking cute! Congratulations!


----------



## KeaColorado

I hope one of the litters I'm waiting for has seven boys!! 

I loved the FB page, pictures and updates. 

I have helped whelp a few litters - as a teenager, my uncle bred Brittanys, and I have helped Kea's breeder with a few litters. It is amazing when those mommy instincts kick in. Lilly looks like a natural!


----------



## Kenc

Wow that's a lot up pups... Lilly looks very content


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations!

Lily and her babies are so beautiful!


----------



## mainegirl

Beautiful picture. When you need people to help with socializing.......Springfield is not that far from Dover


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

*Its long! Sorry!*

Storytime! 
So things started on Sunday..her temp had been dropping..and kept falling from early in the day. Around 8:30 on Sunday the panting, restlessness, being clingy and shaking started..and progressively got intense over the night. Talking with my breeder and some others (like :wavey: Kelli, Janice..and others..sorry if i forgot names! Long two days!) they seemed to think that things were trucking along and wouldnt be long. Well nothing happened sunday into monday night. Called out of work since I didnt know when it would be. Bad timing as we are short staffed  and it was a holiday but knowing their was no way I was leaving her side. :no:
Monday during the day it was on and off. She would have these periods of panting, shaking, nesting but not as intense as the night before. She was resting when she could. I was getting worried as the hours ticked by and no pups. By 8 I was becoming a :uhoh:nervous wreck..it had been 24 hours and no signs of real contractions or pushing. Then came 10 or so.. And i noticed a change in her. She wouldnt stop panting or pacing. She was nesting more, she was sitting up some. The shaking was more intense. My gut was saying its gonna happen but I didnt post anything because I didnt want to jinx it! Lol

10:50 rolled up and now we were def in it. She had two big contractions and then she vomited. :yuckoor girl..but I knew they were a coming! She did it a few more times but then I saw her pushing. Oh yay..its time! I was tired already at that point and I could tell she was too but she was gonna do it. So called my neighbor to come help, she has seen one other delivery of pups a long time ago, but I knew she would help me. My hubby at first wasnt gonna to be present, but once he heard me say its a boy! A big one! He came and helped too. I think he has a weak stomach and didnt want to say anything to me. Men! But he stuck by and helped too. My kids were asleep and after puppy number two was born and things were going well we had them come see for two more..but now it was after midnight and they needed rest for school so they left. Surprisingly without a fight, but they spent a day and half with their grandparents and cousins..they were tired. They were very excited and I heard them talking a little later but they claimed they fell asleep after I told them to shut their eyes they will see pups in the morning. Lol

So as far as pups went..first born blue boy (14 oz)was at 11:20 followed by red girl (11 oz) at 11:50.. So pretty normal. The next two came close together.. Purple girl (12.1 oz) at 12:05 and yellow boy (9.5 oz) at 12:10. That threw me for a loop! A slight break then orange boy (14 oz) at 12:44. This is when my neighbor left, she was tired and I was expecting maybe two more.. No big deal I got it with my hubby here. So.. Yeah Black boy (12 oz?) at 1:00 and Green boy (11 oz?) at 1:03! Fast and furious. :doh:Their weights arent for sure because the scale was too wobbly (need to figure a better way) and I plain forgot! It was late and I was exhausted! So I was like ok..are we done? Felt her belly..maybe another in there? So gave it a few moments..sure enough Brown Boy (12oz) at 1:30! Felt her belly..no..dont really feel much..she has to be done. Watched her for 20 minutes..nothing..so figured lets get things cleaned up..switched bedding and decided to take a pic of them and post it. Well just as I was hitting the post button I saw her tail go up..heard a slight grunt..and I was like..OMG..another one?! And yup..out so quickly came No Collar Boy (13 oz?) at 2:00..we ran out of collars..lol. As he was popping out I was saying to her..number 9!!.. Can this be a girl please?! .. Uhh ..nope ..so in total 7 boys, 2 girls and i exhausted momma and grandmom! 

During this process of whelping (and even during the first stage of labor), and I was so glad I was there for her, not once did she ever lick at her vulva or even attempt to break the sack off the pup..the first pup took a bit before she would clean but once she did..there was no turning back from that. She still would not do anything with them when they came out. So I did that part, clearing them from the sack and doing the cords. She was ocd about cleaning the blankets. She also had these moments of being in a different zone when she pushed them out. I got worried one time when she didnt respond to me for a sec. Not sure if she held her breath or what. Beyond all that she has been a good momma. They have been nursing alot. She doesnt want to leave them. I had to leash her up to go outside. She has cleaned them really well. She doesnt like it when one of them gets "lost" or too far away from her and starts screeching..she starts to whine herself. 

So theres my long whelping story! I am tired still..not as bad..but it was all worth it! And even though I didnt get as many girls as I hoped for..one of the people who wanted a girl may be changing their minds to a boy! Yay! So happy!

Here is some more pics from today!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And another..will be taking more soon..just these are the ones I had time to do! Lol


----------



## Miaya's mom

Beautiful babies


----------



## Brave

Wow! What an adventure! I was on the edge of my SEAT!! I hope everyone gets some well deserved, and much needed sleep today.


----------



## OutWest

Squeeee....beautiful babies.... Lilly looks very tired! I hope you tell her that all of GRF thinks she has done a marvelous job so far and she should rest a bit now. And I hope you are getting a bit of rest too! What a wonderful event. Nine beautiful babies.... I'm available to help with socialization too...but I'd have to fly in from California! LOL Sigh. A GRFer in Calif needs to have puppies soon...so I can "help."


----------



## GoldenMum

More puppy pics, okay, I am smitten!


----------



## Suni52

:appl: Congratulations. Beautiful momma and beautiful babies


----------



## momtolabs

So adorable!! I now want another puppy even though my youngest is 8 months  So happh for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom

They're beautiful!! Congratulations


----------



## Belle's Mom

Oh my - they are so cute.....what a sweet mama snuggling in that last pic.


----------



## MaureenM

Really great story! So glad everyone is happy and healthy. What a good girl Lilly!!


----------



## Mom28kds

Beautiful puppies!! Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful adventure with us


----------



## pamnsla

I've been keeping up with your story the whole time. Congratulations!! What a beautiful litter!


----------



## SandyK

Congrats!! They are adorable!!


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Alison!!! I cannot believe I missed the birth!!! Congrats!!! I'm so excited for you! So happy you had such a wonderful healthy group of puppies! Lilly and you did a great job  I'm so proud of you!!


----------



## Winniesmom

Such beautiful puppies and am so happy for the lucky families who will have one of them. Congratulaions!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme

Congratulations to you and Lilly! What a gorgeous litter!


----------



## Lucky Penny

How are the pups doing today?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks everybody..they are doing pretty good! Lilly has her work cut out for her feeding 9 of them! She is cleaning them really good and her appetite is back and then some! Lol 

Here is the pic I took of them this morning. When I do weight checks tonight will be snapping some more pics..hopefully individual ones. If they hold still!

Off to go get the kiddos..they love these pups already! Next thing we need to do is come up with names..with kids involved it will probably be interesting!


----------



## ArchersMom

I just realized I guessed the number of puppies correctly! There's no prize obviously but I'm happy. I can't wait to hear your puppy names


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

So I got them weighed and they all gained! The biggest still are Blue and Orange boy..they weighed at birth 14 oz and they are now 17.1 and 17.4 oz! The smallest was Yellow boy..he was 9.5 oz at birth and now is 11.5! Yipee! 

I did take pics but the way my ipad is I have to load one by one..but instead go
To my FB page to see them..https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.248615351984677.1073741830.200916186754594&type=1once I get on my real computer tomorrow or Friday will see if I can upload them on one post.. 

So glad they are doing good as well as Lilly!


----------



## *Laura*

Congratulations!! Beautiful puppies. Good work Mama


----------



## rooroch

Fantastic news. They have done well to gain weight so quickly. The photos are lovely.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures, great to hear the pups are all doing so well.


----------



## OutWest

Beautiful babies... the human ones, too! Have they asked to keep one yet? 

I'm so happy for you that the delivery went well and the babies are gaining weight. Good job mom and grand mom!


----------



## Jennifer1

Beautiful!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

They are a great bunch of pups..and some great kids too! Lol we are keeping one of the girls. They know we have to wait to choose as we need to pick the best one for the conformation ring. It stinks we only have two to choose from! But I am hoping we get lucky and they both turn out nicely that it will be hard to choose! My hubby is already smitten with the first born, blue boy, (and so is my son) but we cant keep two and especially cant keep a boy due to the nature of my Pain in the butt dog Sanford.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Here is momma..snoozing and feeding her pups..multi-tasker! Lol hard work feeding these babies! All but orange boy gained..blue boy is chunkier at 18.2 oz!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

In case anyone wanted an update here.. They are doing really good. All are gaining weight orange boy did again too. Weights in ounces for them are from biggest to smallest..
Blue boy 20.5, Orange boy 19, Brown boy 18.6, Black Boy 18.2, Purple Girl 17.2, 
No collar 16.7, Red girl 16.4, Green Boy 16.2, and of course Yellow Boy 13.9.. So all but yellow are over a pound now! Yay! 
Here is a group photo..had to clean their box. Cant wait for them to turn into little fluffballs!


----------



## Kenc

Nice pic... also great job on building the whelping box. I like that setup.


----------



## momtolabs

Aw,there so cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn

They are adorable. I bet you are very busy with them! Are you doing BioSensor?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, they are adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Kenc said:


> Nice pic... also great job on building the whelping box. I like that setup.


Thanks Ken..my coworker actually had it before me..but all she had was the box (not painted) and flooring. So i sanded the box down, cleaned it, painted it, replaced the flooring and added the door (hubby helped with those two things). Also made the pigrail..hubby helped with that as I dont use power tools! Lol 

Now hoping it holds up after that all that work..seems to be so far!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Eowyn said:


> They are adorable. I bet you are very busy with them! Are you doing BioSensor?


Yes I am! Plus with the everyday holding from me and my kids..well more so just my daughter. My son will stroke them and give them a kiss.


----------



## Belle's Mom

They are so cute!!


----------



## OutWest

They are looking great. What a beautiful bunch of little babies. I come to this thread every day to see them.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lilly is a bad momma! She broke down one of the gates!!:doh: all because I took the other two for a walk and not her. I had to take them out from the back yard and I think she broke that gate so she could see us leaving. Guess I will take her for a little stroll after she feeds the pups. Oh Lilly!:no: lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pups are beautiful, great to hear they're doing so well.

Your two kiddos are just adorable, know they are enjoying the puppies too.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Looks like the pups are doing great! Love the pictures with your kids. What a cool experience for them!


----------



## KeaColorado

I just love these updates, and I'm so glad Lilly and her babies are doing well


----------



## MommyCox

Momma wants a break already! With that many babies who could blame her haha! They're all so cute! The pictures are making me have puppy withdrawal. No puppy for me until my son is potty trained haha! He's stubborn though


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

She does want breaks now! Took her for a short walk, she enjoyed it. She wants to go outside more too. But she goes right back to her babies if she hears them stirring. They all have full bellies right now. They are getting so big! They all gain about 2 oz everyday. Current weights we just took are: Blue boy (chunker) is 24.5! (Just over 2 lbs!) , Orange boy is 23.3, Brown Boy is 22.3, Red Girl and Green boy are 20.6, Black Boy is 22.0, Purple Girl is 21.9, No Collar is 20, and Yellow Boy is 17.6 (over a pound! Yay!)

Kids in box looking at the weight chart..lol while the puppies are having a snack.


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh that is just adorable, what a beautiful family! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SandyK

That is such a cute picture!!


----------



## Eowyn

They are all cuties (both the four legged one and the two legged ones!)


----------



## Cookie's Mom

That picture is beautiful and speaks a thousand words of how wonderful your dog is. I love how she lets your kids sit there in the box with her and her babies.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And I only allow that when I am around and I only allowed it after a few days , saw that Lilly was totally comfortable with all of us and that she was getting a hang of this mommy job. She truly has the best temperament! She is my girl! Love love love her!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Omg..these pups are lil piggies! 5 of them are 2 lbs now! Holy! They all continue to gain weight. I am so happy about their progress! Tonight as we were weighing them Lilly decided since I was holding them still for her that would be the perfect time to make them go pee and poop! :doh: really Lilly..thanks! Lol had pee on me hand a few times..and almost got poop on me too. Now they all are slumbering. Here are the after photos of the weigh ins..content.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Group photo of what they do best..sleep!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And big boy blue.. i was snuggling with him.oops upside down!


----------



## GoldenMum

Such cute lil piggys! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hockeybelle31

SO ADORABLE!! Thank you thank you for sharing this experience! I'm trying to imagine Fannin that little and my brain just can't do it! :


----------



## lhowemt

Oh my they are the cutest! What a visual, holding them while she made them pee and poo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

lhowemt said:


> Oh my they are the cutest! What a visual, holding them while she made them pee and poo.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was funny..it was like you helping me mom?! Thanks! Lol 

Today marks 1 week! They all gained weight today except for black boy, kind of odd, but he is eating, so hoping he gains more tomorrow. I ended up today getting pooped on majorly by blue boy. :doh: they are like dealing with infants! Lol 

Lilly was hounding me to go play with Sanford. So they got a few minutes together. I have been keeping them separate as he is annoying and a bit over the top when it comes to trying to see them. He has been outside (when the weather has been good) and mainly in our bedroom in his crate like normal or loose in the bedroom with hubby at night. I have been sleeping on the couch near Lilly and the pups. 

My daughter has been taking alot of pics but its on my other camera. Will try to load some tomorrow! Here is one just now that I took..night time!


----------



## MaureenM

So cute! A week already! They're all adorable and Lilly is such a good Mommy .


----------



## Eowyn

Ummm… there has been a SERIOUS lack of puppy videos on this thread! Pictures are great but we want videos too! I have massive puppy fever and I want a video!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Sorry.. I am trying out videos this weekend. I have an "outdated" video camera that may not be able to download (if at all) and my ipad isnt very good at taking videos as they take forever to load! My camera does videos, but not the best quality. I am always behind the times! Lol 
I will upload pics tonight after their weigh-ins tho! They are all doing well, most are over two pounds. Lilly is acting more like herself. She was getting a little upset being away from the other two dogs, so she has had some time with them.


----------



## Eowyn

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Sorry.. I am trying out videos this weekend. I have an "outdated" video camera that may not be able to download (if at all) and my ipad isnt very good at taking videos as they take forever to load! My camera does videos, but not the best quality. I am always behind the times! Lol
> I will upload pics tonight after their weigh-ins tho! They are all doing well, most are over two pounds. Lilly is acting more like herself. She was getting a little upset being away from the other two dogs, so she has had some time with them.


That's ok. I saw you were on and had to ask.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol give you props for trying! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Here is one pic..been trying hard to make things work..think I figured out one way to get videos to work. Tomorrow will try my hand at it and see if it works! (Fingers crossed!) also, finally downloaded some pics to my computer. So stayed tuned! Here is a pic from tonight. All the chubbas snoozing, my daughter took the pic, she has done alot more too! Lol


----------



## SandyK

They are growing so fast!!


----------



## Baker

They're getting so big


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks all! They are getting big..and fast! They used to all fit on the heating pad, but not so much anymore! I also had to order a scale that was suited more for them. The one we have now is like a kitchen scale and I put them in a container and then on the scale..but they are getting too big for the container! Lol so hoping its here fairly quickly.


----------



## timberdoodle

Awww! Congratulations! They are so plump and healthy looking!! You must be so happy  Lilly looks very happy too!


----------



## tine434

Hahaha! Looks like one snuck it's way in the pic from another litter. Hehe. Too cute! Odd ball out as far as color 



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Here is one pic..been trying hard to make things work..think I figured out one way to get videos to work. Tomorrow will try my hand at it and see if it works! (Fingers crossed!) also, finally downloaded some pics to my computer. So stayed tuned! Here is a pic from tonight. All the chubbas snoozing, my daughter took the pic, she has done alot more too! Lol




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

They are so perfect- fat and glossy!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Red girl is the darkest, black boy isnt too far off from her. We could see the darker color from the day they were born!


----------



## tine434

Rem's momma was a dark/flatter coat golden and his dad was lighter/fluffier.... so his litter had everything. Like a box of mixed caramels lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

Awww, they're all so adorable!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I have figured out how to take my videos from my camcorder(it's a mini dvd type one) and can put in on IMovies but so far I can only share them on Facebook. So I will be probably just have to put the links on here for my FB page for them unless I can figure a way how to put them on youtube then upload onto here? I think that's the only way to work it..


----------



## MaureenM

Have you figured out your litter theme yet? Any thoughts on call names for your new girl? So exciting to have a new puppy! I keep telling myself, no more right now...but I love looking at pups and litters .


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I did it I did it..I will be able to share them on here now! wohoo..now time to get the camera rolling! lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

MaureenM said:


> Have you figured out your litter theme yet? Any thoughts on call names for your new girl? So exciting to have a new puppy! I keep telling myself, no more right now...but I love looking at pups and litters .


I am leaning towards the "Dream" Theme.. but as far as a girl name for the one we will be keeping, have no clue. I am letting my daughter help with picking the name as it will be "her" dog.


----------



## olliversmom

Missed this whole thread! Precious sweet babies. Congrats!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful, precious babies. 

They all look great, very healthy.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Adorable little chubbas...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

After weigh-in pics..Blue boy still the biggest at 35.4, Purple girl 32.5, Brown Boy 32.3, Orange boy ~31 (he would not hold still!) Black Boy 29.7,No Collar 29.5, Red girl 29.4, Yellow & Green boys both are 28! Yellow is trying to catchup for sure!
First pic shows some of them still snoozing.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Two others were back to eating..chubbas!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And Red girl was still cuddling with my hubby! He took turns holding each one ..his goal as they get older for each of them to take a nap with him..lol


----------



## Cookie's Mom

Since all the other puppies have collars on them since birth, would the one without a collar react strangely when its first collar is put on?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I dont know.. I think I may be switching to nail polish soon as when they start playing and rough housing I dont want anyones teeth to get caught in the collars. Right now they dont do much but soon enough they will be!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I use nail polish as the collars make me nervous...I have fallen asleep with a pup on my shoulder...


----------



## Cookie's Mom

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I dont know.. I think I may be switching to nail polish soon as when they start playing and rough housing I dont want anyones teeth to get caught in the collars. Right now they dont do much but soon enough they will be!


Cool! Can't wait to see them moving and playing with each other!


----------



## OutWest

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> After weigh-in pics..Blue boy still the biggest at 35.4, Purple girl 32.5, Brown Boy 32.3, Orange boy ~31 (he would not hold still!) Black Boy 29.7,No Collar 29.5, Red girl 29.4, Yellow & Green boys both are 28! Yellow is trying to catchup for sure!
> First pic shows some of them still snoozing.


Love how Mama's paw is resting on one pup... LOL


----------



## love never dies

beautiful puppies


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Videos  from today..puppies eating today 11 days old don't mind my children..my son is in a whiny stage! lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Puppies sleeping..and umm having accidents! lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Here is some pics..a little older of ones..I think from last weekend..it's only letting me do a few at a time..


----------



## love never dies

Thanks --- love to play and cuddle with the cute puppies.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

here are some more..


----------



## love never dies

Nice, very nice - they are all different shade of gold? Black and Brown collar puppy are darker than others...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Red is the darkest, then black and then brown! Lol the rest are lighter and very similiar but no collar is the lightest.


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Oh they are just darling!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

I needed a puppy fix, thank you for sharing the journey! They are beautiful!


----------



## Thalie

Lilly baked some scrumptious tater tots. Job well done, team Lilly.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Goldenhopeful said:


> Oh they are just darling!!! So happy for you!!!


Thank you! We are having fun..and it has only begun! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

GoldenMum said:


> I needed a puppy fix, thank you for sharing the journey! They are beautiful!


Your welcome..hopefully we get many more of these videos and pics to share!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thalie said:


> Lilly baked some scrumptious tater tots. Job well done, team Lilly.


Lol .. Her and Tag have made some cute puppers!..err tater tots!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Eyes are creeping open..here is green boy!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Here is Red girl..she didnt want this done!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And finally purple..i was disturbing her from her beauty rest!


----------



## Lucky Penny

They are just adorable!


----------



## MaureenM

Great pictures and videos, Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Ljilly28

These babies are scrumptious! Tag has an incredible head& expression.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ljilly28 said:


> These babies are scrumptious! Tag has an incredible head& expression.



Thanks everyone..they are pretty adorable. Tag has an awesome head, great personality and moves like a dream..hoping that comes through on his kids.. Orange boy so far seems to have his personality.. lol


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, the babies are just too cute


----------



## OutWest

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Here is Red girl..she didnt want this done!


That's adorable...baby puppy stink eye! Ha ha.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

These puppies don't seem to be eating as frequently, however they must be getting some good stuff as they all gained weight..some even the biggest gain in a day! In order from biggest in ozs: Blue Boy 41.1, Orange Boy 37.2, Brown Boy 36.6, Purple Girl 35.5, No Collar 34, Black Boy 33.9, Red Girl 32.5, Yellow Boy 31.7, and Green Boy 31.2! Can you believe it..Yellow is not the smallest! Go lil yellow! I sweetly had orange and black boys crawl up into my lap on their own today..it was so cool! I sat there for quite a while soaking it up!


----------



## gldnboys

Congratulations! They are just too precious. I wish I could hold and cuddle each and every one of them.


----------



## Adriel

Finished reading since 20 something and...

Congratulations!  I helped raise kittens and remember the trials and tribulations of it all especially birth. However, there was only four. I can't imagine nine! And man are they growing fast!

Ember's boyfriend is named Blue because his first collar was blue. Now I am wondering if it also was the one when a new pup, as he so reminds my of your Blue Collar! l.o.l.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

My hubby likes to call Blue collar, just Blue.. He loves him already! Lol 

Here are pics tonight..after weigh in lined them all up from darkest to lightest..not the best quality pics as I took them on my ipad..but Red is the darkest and no collar is lightest (he also wouldnt stop moving!) 5 of them are 3 lbs (or more!) and Green boy is now the smallest!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Another pic of them! They also are trying to walk around better and all their eyes are open..some more than others. They are going to be playing together soon!


----------



## Belle's Mom

They are darling!! Would be so tempting to just want to keep them all!


----------



## Shellbug

Oh wow I missed the birth. Congratulations ! What sweet pups you have. They are simply adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kath00

OMG these are the cutest puppy pix (and videos) ever. Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Its going to be getting fun real soon. They all are trying to walk, eyes are open and I caught two of them "playing".. Well mouthing each other..lol. Two weeks have gone pretty fast.. Even faster now that I am back to work, i had just about two weeks off due to her coming early, i did work three days in those two weeks but otherwise I was home. It was a nice break from work, been stressful lately. 
Will try to get some videos tonight. They are getting so big. My new scale should be in today as well as my nail polish for marking them. Yay!


----------



## Kmullen

I did not realize our pups share the same birthday!! I was thinking yours were born Monday night. How neat! The pups are getting so big!

Mine are all over 3 pounds except my little guy who is 2 pounds 4 ounces.


----------



## Denlie

Congrats! They are beautiful puppies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

It must be hard going back to work after getting to play with puppies for almost two weeks!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

kfayard said:


> I did not realize our pups share the same birthday!! I was thinking yours were born Monday night. How neat! The pups are getting so big!
> 
> Mine are all over 3 pounds except my little guy who is 2 pounds 4 ounces.


I am calling them all born on that Tuesday the 18th..only 2 were born late Monday night one at 11:20pm and one at 11:50 pm. All the rest were born after midnight! So they do have the same birthday! 

I changed to the title of the thread that way people know they are here as some people didnt realize it! Lol 

Wish I could be home with them 24/7 for sure! Got lots of goodies today, got my new scale, my nail polish (for marking them), the bottle of dewormer I ordered at work and 2 collars my daughter picked out for the girl pup we are keeping..of course we dont know which one yet..but figured I was ordering stuff might as well order that too! 

Going to try to capture video tonight..off to ballet class for my daughter!


----------



## kath00

WOW! So exciting. Our pup was born Feb 15th so we are only 3 days older!  We are going to visit them at the breeder's this Sunday. Sounds like their eyes will be open and they will be frolicking around by then?

K


----------



## Eowyn

They are adorable! Picking which puppy to keep is one of the hardest parts!


----------



## Shellbug

I wish I could get one of those beautiful pups!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Been slacking a bit..sorry! Been having tummy issues and the pups are requiring more and more attention! Lol they are so cute..i love when they bark and growl and try to play. I also have started them with litterbox training. I just put it in yesterday and today I had four of them use it on their own! Before I would put them in it if I could tell they had to go. They had started moving away from the pack to go relieve themselves. So I had gotten most of them to use it that way. 

Also, have decided on the "Dream" theme for the litter and have even come up with the name of our pup! It will be Sogni D'oro Where Dreams Come True.. Call name "Daisy".. Its the Disney motto..plus Daisy is a flower..much like Lilly is!  

The kids have also decided to nickname the pups after Mickey mouse and friends..so the list is..
Black Boy is Mickey
Blue boy is Donald
Orange boy is Goofy
Green boy is Chip
Brown boy is Dale
Yellow boy is Pluto
No Collar is Professor (Von Drake) 
Purple Girl is Daisy 
Red Girl is Minnie (depending on which girl we keep Minnie may change her name and Daisy would keep hers!) lol

3 more weeks until the new owners get to come see the pups! Time is starting to go by fast..sniff sniff.. I will so miss them. They all have their special places in my heart! 

Oh and now officially I have 4 pups over 3 lbs! For real this time! Lol yellow boy is trying his hardest to catch up to the others too. Green boy is now the smallest.


----------



## KeaColorado

Wow! They are getting huge!! Are their new homes close by so you can watch them grow?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Most of the homes right now are 2 1/2-3 1/2 hours away.. The farthest being 10+ hours! I almost had one that would have been in the next town below us however they said the timing wasnt right..darn! I wish one could be close, to have puppy playdates and such. 
I am hoping they send lots of pics..i am friends on facebook with a few of them abd hoping they post pics on the facebook page!


----------



## Shellbug

Oh which one are you keeping ?? How exciting ! I love the litter theme and I love the flower theme 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Keeping one of the girls..not sure which as wont know until we evaluate the litter at 7 weeks. My breeder and maybe another breeder is coming to help me do them as I am a newbie!


----------



## KeaColorado

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Keeping one of the girls..not sure which as wont know until we evaluate the litter at 7 weeks. My breeder and maybe another breeder is coming to help me do them as I am a newbie!


That would be great! Litter evaluations are really a great learning experience, and it certainly takes a special level of skill to stack a 7 week old puppy! 

I'm sure you'll have good insights on their personalities though, after spending so much time with them.


----------



## OutWest

One thing Tucker's breeder did that I thought was great was to have her kids involved in giving the pups to their new humans. I think they gave their opinion after we went and met them, then they put together the AKC kits and picked a toy to send home with each puppy. I thought it was very smart of their mother and probably helped them separate from the pups. Your little girl is a doll.... I bet she is bragging about the puppies at school.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Been busy with these pups! :uhoh:They are a neverending source of worry! Yesterday noticed weights were not good, some lost, some didnt change, very few gained. I figured would give it one more day and see what tonight would bring. Well..not good again! More pups lost or didnt gain..ugh. So called my breeder/mentor to talk it out. My thoughts were they just werent getting enough being there is 9 of them and only so many teats. They get that one good "meal" and thats it, she has no more..and they want more, or so it seems as once they drain the teat they go searching for more. So she and I agreed I should try them on some "food" , more like a gruel. So blended some food up. Put it in my big puppy bowl..got them all out of the box (thank god for laminate floors! Easy cleanup!) and started with one each (hubby helped and had one too).. Well both of them took to it right away. Its like they had been waiting for it! Lol then kept trying it out on each pup..Brown boy (Chip) did it all by himself! I was so relieved.,progress on the weights will resume! So glad they were ready. They made a bit of a mess..but otherwise wasnt too bad. 
I didnt get to setup the video camera as this was a quick decision to try it..so tomorrow nights feeding I will record it. Per my breeder I am Going to be feeding them twice a day for a bit and then go to three times a day. Hoping gives momma a break to build up milk supply. Here is a pic though ..after the feeding, they crashed with some full bellies! Lol


----------



## kath00

Oh wow they look super content! Glad you started feeding and they are doing better. It must be so stressful to be responsible for so many dogs!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Totally is! I want each and every one of them to make it and go to their new homes (and beyond of course!). I brought out even more toys tonight too and they were having a blast! They loved them. So cute!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

OutWest said:


> One thing Tucker's breeder did that I thought was great was to have her kids involved in giving the pups to their new humans. I think they gave their opinion after we went and met them, then they put together the AKC kits and picked a toy to send home with each puppy. I thought it was very smart of their mother and probably helped them separate from the pups. Your little girl is a doll.... I bet she is bragging about the puppies at school.


My kids, especially my daughter, loves these pups and have been a huge help. My daughter will pick up their poop/pee with no problem! She is very involved. My son is more about petting and kissing them..lol. 
I was thinking of letting them pick out a toy for each pup to go to their new home. Also, when we evaluate the pups in 4 weeks I think I am going to let my daughter stay home from school to watch. She wants to junior showmanship when she can in a few years, so might as well start her off learning about them now! 
She has brought puppy pictures into school already and plan on once our pup is older will bring her in for her "sharing" day!


----------



## tine434

Did you just grind up dry kibble or I'm sure it was something else right? Jc. Have no idea about puppies lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol dry kibble and water..for now..we will see how they handle that. Have some can food if need be..i may add some of that in next time..


----------



## Kmullen

I went through that last week with Remi. I had to bottle feed for a few days. Tonight, they had their first sips of milk. Can't believe 3 weeks already!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I am surprised I made it this far without the bottle feedings. Of course, this is way messier..but man did they love it!


----------



## Kmullen

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Lol dry kibble and water..for now..we will see how they handle that. Have some can food if need be..i may add some of that in next time..


Also, if too big of pieces, you can use a blender and grind up the food. My last litter, I did just some goat's milk for a few days (3-4), then moved to the blend where I would add a little bit to the milk. Do that for a few days, then add more ground until less and less milk. About 5-6 weeks is when they were on dry food that was soaked with warm water.

It worked pretty well.


----------



## Kmullen

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I am surprised I made it this far without the bottle feedings. Of course, this is way messier..but man did they love it!



I never bottled fed for my last litter. Just a few for a few days were not gaining that much.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see everyone is doing well. They are all so cute!! Love that your daughter is helping to take good care of all of them...you must be so proud of her.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

kfayard said:


> Also, if too big of pieces, you can use a blender and grind up the food. My last litter, I did just some goat's milk for a few days (3-4), then moved to the blend where I would add a little bit to the milk. Do that for a few days, then add more ground until less and less milk. About 5-6 weeks is when they were on dry food that was soaked with warm water.
> 
> It worked pretty well.


Oh it was mixed with the blender! Their teeth are popping up but no way could they chew. They did lap it up really good. Some went face first in it!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

SandyK said:


> Glad to see everyone is doing well. They are all so cute!! Love that your daughter is helping to take good care of all of them...you must be so proud of her.


Thank you..I am very pleased how she has taken to them. Of course, she wants to be a vet (and a mommy, and a few other things which I cant remember). Lol


----------



## Ljilly28

I love readong about the pups going through different stages- so cute!


----------



## Lucky Penny

It is so cute how involved your kids are! What a cool experience for them.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

:artydude:artydude:artydude ..lol i am happy tonight!! Doing some happy dances! Adding the food in was the right choice..they ALL gained weight again and they ALL are over 3 lbs! Yay! They love their food. 
I did kind-of video tonights feeding..havent uploaded as I am tired! Long day at work, then running back and forth to daughters ballet class, to the store, getting dinner and then weighing them and feeding them, the cleanup, doing dishes, laundry (oops forgot to put the stuff in the dryer! :doh: lol)
But here is some pics! 

Green boy(dale) snoozing...sorry upside down..just click on it and it rights itself up!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Group of them playing


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

More puppies..look at those faces!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Orange (goofy)put himself in the corner! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Red girl (Minnie) sleeping..awwww


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Yellow boy (pluto) also sleeping..


----------



## ArchersMom

Cuteness overload! Their little feet are the most adorable thing I've ever seen


----------



## Kmullen

Very cute!!!


----------



## kath00

Soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Glad to hear they gained weight - they are absolulely precious.


----------



## Oskiesmom

Your babies are so sweet!


----------



## Lucky Penny

They are getting big! What adorable pups!


----------



## kath00

Thank you so much for posting so much detailed info. I hope you keep doing it. Our future puppy from a litter is about 5 days ahead of yours so I am pretending that I am picking one of your puppies.


----------



## Ruby13

They are beautiful pups, and I can tell you from experience, the house is going to seem very empty and life will be a bit boring for awhile after they are gone. Don't let them leave all at once!!! Ease yourself into it.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thank you for the update and pics! They get more adorable each time you post! Thank you for the puppy fix! Cannot wait for the gruel video!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the pictures, they're all so very precious and getting cuter every day.

Their faces are so adorable.


----------



## Wendi

OHHhhh sooo sweet! 

I will never have puppies of my own so I LOVE to live through others with pictures! Thank you!


----------



## MommyCox

They are getting so big!! I just got caught up! Can't wait to see an updated picture now! They're probably huge!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Uploading the videos onto my computer than have to do some things to it to get ready for putting on youtube then will share! They are getting bigger and bigger! I have 5 of them as of last night who are 4 lbs! They love to eat! Haha..of course! 
They are getting sooo stinking cute!:smooch: Love it when they play. I just sit and watch..its so sweet when they all come up to me for lovings. We went outside yesterday for the first time as it was finally a nice day! Of course tomorrow its suppose to snow! :doh:Ugh! They didnt quite know what to make of it...lol. May try them in the backyard today with momma and see how they respond to that. They were just in an ex-pen in the front yard yesterday. The first time they just slept with two or three moving around..the next time (which is the one I videotaped) they just wanted to huddle with me or whine. 

I will miss them for sure when they leave. I have them leaving over two separate weekends and so far the latest pickup is not until April 27th. So get some extra time with one of them. I planned on spacing it out so Lilly (and me) have time to adjust!

Here is a pic from yesterday..chunky boy blue (Donald) sleeping on his back!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Nice black pigment


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ok time for some videos!! This one is from feeding number #3..learned some things with the first couple feedings..floor was too slippery so after this one we started putting down towels/sheets to help with their footings.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

This is video of the fifth feeding..notice the blanket under neath..helped a lot! They love their food!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And finally..our outside time yesterday! They are soooo cute!!! I love them!!


----------



## xoerika620xo

awww I have been away for too long! love those little chunky butts =) thanks for sharing


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol, they are chunky! Especially blue boy..but there are a few not too far from him too. 

Pups met Sanford offically tonight. He has gotten better about being overly concerned about them. He did pretty good. He checked each one out..his tail going a mile a minute. They were intrigued about him too. I can see him playing with them as they get bigger. A few tried and he did one play bow..but nothin else occured. He just couldnt get over how many there were! Lol 

I am so tired..between taking care of them, my kids, laundry, dishes and my friends from work managed go convince me to go out to a pub for one of their birthdays....stayed out wait too late..and now I am beat... Early bedtime for me..well after the laundry gets done, still have to weigh the pups and pray that the snow doesnt get bad so I can go to work tomorrow!


----------



## MaureenM

So, so cute!! Your children are adorable helpers too! Had a lot of fun watching them, Finley liked it too... those cute little puppy noises .


----------



## Ljilly28

At this stage, my normally clean house became a disaster zone, lol. I would get puppy mush all over the place, and even in my hair. They are soooooo adorable but my goodness they are a lot of work too once they start chowing down the real food.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Just love the videos. They are growing up fast! They are to cute.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

We had an escapee today! Lol Brown boy (Chip) got out during the day..my neighbor found him the second time she came to check on them. She said she had a feeling it would happen soon..as well as I however I thought it would be Orange boy (Goofy) as he almost did when the pig rail was still in. 
So put up my plan B.. Not sure how long it will last. Next resort is just to give them the whole room I guess. Its baby gated off so not a huge deal. Just trying to contain the mess. They are doing really well with the litterbox/potty training. They pretty much go poop in there..peeing is getting better. So we will see! 
Here are pics of the new setup..they were still passed out from there meal time! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Another shot..they are just soo cute!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And one more! Lol


----------



## Kmullen

They are getting so big!!! So cute!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love the set up! What kind of litter are you using in the litterbox? Is that feline pine? That is what I use with my kitty, great litter. The pups are getting so big!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, more puppy pictures


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lucky Penny said:


> Love the set up! What kind of litter are you using in the litterbox? Is that feline pine? That is what I use with my kitty, great litter. The pups are getting so big!


It is pine but its actually the pine bedding you get from a feed store that they use on horses and other farm animals. Much cheaper and is pretty much the same thing! I get a 40lb bag for $5.75. It contains the odors so good! Love it! They are using it really well too. I came home to hardly any accidents! Yay!


----------



## OutWest

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> It is pine but its actually the pine bedding you get from a feed store that they use on horses and other farm animals. Much cheaper and is pretty much the same thing! I get a 40lb bag for $5.75. It contains the odors so good! Love it! They are using it really well too. I came home to hardly any accidents! Yay!


How are they doing? Staying in the ex pen now? I love checking out the pictures and videos, so thanks for making my day.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

OutWest said:


> How are they doing? Staying in the ex pen now? I love checking out the pictures and videos, so thanks for making my day.


No escapees today! Lol they love the expansion! We went outside again today but went to the backyard with momma and Sanford..they enjoyed it! Sanford was soo happy. He just wanted to play. A few of them even started stalking him! Lol got some of it on video!


----------



## GoldenMum

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You......they are beyond precious. Is Daisy Ava's favorite? She seems to gravitate to her first, they are just toooooo cute!


----------



## MaureenM

Adorable, getting so big!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I think my daughter is gravitating slightly towards Daisy (purple girl) however she knows we won't know until April 8th when my breeder comes to evaluate them. They both are awesome little girls. I love them all, including the boys!

here is video from today on our outside adventure


----------



## GoldenMum

Cuteness Overload, what fun!


----------



## Denlie

Great looking puppies!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

Sanford looks like he's having a ball, too cute with that tail wagging while he's barking! And the pups aren't phased a bit, such fun!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I will have to look into that for my cat box! Thanks! The video of them playing outside is adorable! They looked like they had a ball!!



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> It is pine but its actually the pine bedding you get from a feed store that they use on horses and other farm animals. Much cheaper and is pretty much the same thing! I get a 40lb bag for $5.75. It contains the odors so good! Love it! They are using it really well too. I came home to hardly any accidents! Yay!


----------



## hockeybelle31

Thank you thank you for sharing so many pictures and videos! It is so much fun watching them grow up.... I can almost smell the puppy breath


----------



## OutWest

The video is great. Sanford looks like a proud papa herding them all around, LOL. Love all the wagging tails.


----------



## fourlakes

I love checking in on the puppy progress. It never fails to amaze me how fast they grow! And I love to see your kids so involved. Puppies and dogs (goldens of course...)were such a big part of my son's life when he was growing up. It is an amazing experience for kids. I grew up in a family that bred hunting dogs so I had the experience of puppies and dog training as a kid -- and am now a complete puppy addict. But that will get solved soon! I have a summer litter planned - but they will redheads instead of blondes. Keep posting!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Uncle Sanford loves them for sure! Lol I waited until they looked and acted like puppies before he could visit them. His whole body wags! Lol Orange boy and Red girl are his buddies so far! Took them out again today..they were worn out! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I havent posted weights in a while..oops! So going to go from biggest to smallest.. Starting with.. Blue boy (Donald) at 6 lbs!!, Brown boy (Chip) at 5 lbs 15oz!, Orange boy (Goofy) at 5 lbs 12.5oz., Yellow boy (Pluto) at 5 lbs 5 oz tied with No Collar (Professor) also at 5 lbs 5 oz, Purple girl (Daisy) at 5 lbs 2.5 oz tied with Black boy (Mickey) at 5 lbs 2.5 oz, Green boy (Dale) at 4 lbs 15.5 oz and last Red girl (Minnie) at 4 lbs 15 oz.! Will upload pics tomorrow, took some of outing today!


----------



## Ljilly28

These puppies are having such happy childhoods, and I look forward to their updates. I have so many photos of their dad from being out and about- I will have to dig some out. Sooooo gorgeous.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ljilly28 said:


> These puppies are having such happy childhoods, and I look forward to their updates. I have so many photos of their dad from being out and about- I will have to dig some out. Sooooo gorgeous.


That would be so nice to see! Right now two of the pups look like him! His owner is going to be the specialty sweeps judge at the show in April near me..the only show Delaware has..so may have to go up and see her and show off the pups as i will have my girl and the one show prospect boy still.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

So so tired:--sleep:..these pups are ALOT of work! But its worth it seeing them getting bigger and having fun! I have two who are 7lbs now..Blue (Donald) and Brown (Chip).. Wowzers! Lilly is really not wanting them to feed from her..she yelped yesterday and today once..:-( poor girl. They are 5 weeks old today and eating really good. They dont even leave any for momma! 

Here are pics from tonight.. I took more with my actual camera and still havent uploaded pics from Sunday..sigh..just sooo busy! I am hoping tomorrow :crossfingto do that as my hubby takes control of the T.V. When he gets done dinner and my computer is set up on there and he has bowling tomorrow so wont be home! 

Here is a pic of all but three who fell asleep in the tunnel! Lol:bowl:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Here are the two big boys..Chip and Donald!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Here is Donald's sweet face!:smooch:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Here is Chip's sweet face!:smooch:


----------



## kath00

Thank you so much for the adorable pix!  Makes my day to see a new picture or video up.


----------



## SandyK

They are growing way too fast!!! Video of them outside was so cute seeing them run around. It is going to be funny to see what Sanford is going to think when they are bigger than him!!


----------



## Shellbug

The great thing about this litter is they will know and love kids from being around yours so much. What great family puppies these guys will make. They are adorable ???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom

They are adorable! I can't believe how fast they grow.


----------



## Ljilly28

Those boys are beyond precious!


----------



## OutWest

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> So so tired:--sleep:..these pups are ALOT of work! But its worth it seeing them getting bigger and having fun! I have two who are 7lbs now..Blue (Donald) and Brown (Chip).. Wowzers! Lilly is really not wanting them to feed from her..she yelped yesterday and today once..:-( poor girl. They are 5 weeks old today and eating really good. They dont even leave any for momma!
> 
> Here are pics from tonight.. I took more with my actual camera and still havent uploaded pics from Sunday..sigh..just sooo busy! I am hoping tomorrow :crossfingto do that as my hubby takes control of the T.V. When he gets done dinner and my computer is set up on there and he has bowling tomorrow so wont be home!
> 
> Here is a pic of all but three who fell asleep in the tunnel! Lol:bowl:


Five weeks--hard to believe! They are so adorable. Have you received commitments for all of them?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

OutWest said:


> Five weeks--hard to believe! They are so adorable. Have you received commitments for all of them?


I had two boys left but strong possibility that one now has a home and the other one may too however that is not as sure yet, waiting to hear back from a guy on it. The one that just did the puppy app and I checked their references are actually from Delaware..so happy that at least one pup will be close! All the rest are going to Maryland, New Jersey or Pennsylvania and one is going to Michigan!! That one will be a show home for one of the boys. Was hoping for one more show/performance home however I am grateful for all these pet/companion homes too. Hoping the one in Delaware maybe I can see if they would let me show him.. But if not thats fine too. Maybe the next litter!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

In case anyone wanted another update..
Took some pics from after I Cleaned up puppy room and then they all crashed ..lol I had three pups get out of the whelping box:doh: this morning so had to do a different set up but forgot to take a pic of it.. Pups are keeping me on my toes for sure! 

This weekend is puppy visiting days for the new owners.. Of course it wont be good weather, calling for rain both days!:doh: Ugh..was hoping to go outside with them.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Another shot of the sleepy heads..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Professor all by himself..


----------



## lhowemt

They are pancake flat. Good puppups.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

Just adorable!! Maybe the weather forecast will change, at least it won't be snow...the families are probably excited and counting down the days!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

It didnt last too long..lol they are up playing, doing zoomies, making a mess.. I havent finished putting their room back together because I think I have overworked my dryer and its not working properly.. Its on the third cycle of drying! I hope its done soon so I can go to bed! Lol.. My washer and dryer have been getting used ALOT!


----------



## Winniesmom

I love watching these pups. They are just beautiful. Very lucky families to be able to have one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Sorry for being quiet lately. Been super duper busy with these pups! :bowl:The future owners came on Saturday and Sunday. The pups were so sleepy :doh: Saturday and started off sleepy on sunday. Between the weather (which was crazy rainy, cloudy..just yucky!) all weekend and gave them baths we wore them out! Lol plus they do like to sleep alot through the day. Sunday we gave them water during visiting hours and they seem to perk up for a bit. They LOVE water.. They hear or see the bowls they go crazy! Its so funny! 

Then I started not feeling good Sunday night :yuck:and lasted up until today..feeling a bit better..thank god. I hope its going away! 

It is taking me longer to clean up their messes..as they are nine little tornados! Lol they are gaining weight really well. I have a few nine pound (almost 10!) pups. They love their food. It is now just plain dry food. Some of them will just dive right in. Will try to get video of that tomorrow night. Have a busy weekend again as having a bunch of people over for my father-in-laws party..kind of making it another puppy party as a few of my coworkers are finally coming! Just more people to love on the pups. The weather appears nice so we can go outside with them. Of course it would be this weekend and not last. Figures. Haha. Just my non-luck! 

Here is a pic of Minnie from tonight..such a sweet face. Hardest part of when the future owners were here was their questions of who was theirs..even though I have told them I wont know until next week when my breeder comes. I wish I had definite answers..heck I have no clue :no:who I am keeping and I only have two to choose from! Lol 

Will try to get some face pics and stacked pics soon for you all!:crossfing


----------



## Lucky Penny

They are just too cute! It sounds like they are keeping you on your toes.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Totally keeping me on my toes! These nine little tornadoes made the biggest mess yet today!:doh: Lol went outside again and they had fun..started to dig!! :doh:They get it honestly from their mother! :uhoh:Lol 
Gave them dinner and took a pic..man have they gotten big! Here is one from when they first were eating..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And from tonight..omg..huge!!


----------



## MommyCox

Wow!! What a difference! They are all so adorable!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

so so so busy. sorry for slacking! 5 weeks and on has really been more work! :bowl:they are getting huge! I have 3 who are 11 lbs :uhoh:already..my smallest is still Red girl, she's at 9 lbs. They love their food! They have been off momma for a week. She seems to be enjoying the freedom of no teeth! :wave:lol They still try but she just turns around and plays with them to distract them. 
Here are some pics to make it up to you! 
These are from 5 weeks of age..outside play time

grr it's not working..for now..here are the links to my Facebook page for my pics..
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.263062613873284.1073741831.200916186754594&type=3

here are them sleeping at 6 weekshttps://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.263066000539612.1073741832.200916186754594&type=3

Bath time at 6 1/2 weeks on Friday night..https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.263067520539460.1073741833.200916186754594&type=3

and finally stacking pics from today...https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.263071790539033.1073741834.200916186754594&type=3

Hope the links work!


----------



## MaureenM

They are all soooo cute! You must be excited for the evaluations tomorrow. Will you make your final decision at that point which pups will go to the show homes? I'm sure the families are super excited too!


----------



## pb2b

Oh my god! Bath time!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge

They are so cute...are all the pups spoken for?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I am very anxious for the evaluations..but lately my pick for us so far is purple girl..but will go with what my breeder says too as she has been doing this a long long time! 
I have some ideas already on which pups is going to which family..but depends on my breeders final thoughts/input too. 
I am praying hard she is still able to come..Lilly's sister is in heat and she is doing a frozen breeding on her. She will hear tomorrow morning what her progesterone is from today and will know if she needs to bred tomorrow or in another day or so. I am hoping its not time yet!
Still have one male available as my hubbys former coworker never got back to him. Not too worried..have wanted to see what my breeder thought of them all and if more than one turns out nice I ideally want to try to find another "show" home.. But thats not set in stone either.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

My breeder is on her way..hopefully will be here soon! Sooo excited for her to see them! Glad her girl wasnt ready yet! Will post pics and videos later!


----------



## rooroch

Good luck. This will be such fun and I hope your choice and her's is the same


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

My breeder came..she loved them all! She agreed with me for the most part of who was really nice (they all were lovely to her). So Brown (Chip) is first pick for the boys and he has a much better attitude for show ring then Blue (Donald) who is also a very nice looking boy. So Chip is heading to Michigan to the show home there! As far as the girls it really is a toss up..my breeder liked both. She liked Red's (Minnie) face more and she def has attitude. Purple (Daisy) is very nice structurally but is more like her mother. I think she may be a tad more "up" in attitude than her momma but not by much. So that gives Minnie the edge. My only reservation is size of Minnie. They both have good bone, Daisy having slightly more of it..and Minnie is the smallest. So that is my biggest area of "concern"..which it might not be. 

I am waiting to see what another breeder (owner of the sire of Lilly) thinks based on pics.. she had wanted to come down and see them but spaced on the timeframe and had other commitments. so I have my other girl puppy owner on hold until I figure out 100% who I am keeping.. didn't realize it was going to be so difficult Just don't want to choose the "wrong" one..even tho I know neither one would be "wrong"..ya know! lol so confused!

here is the link for more pics.. have to edit the video (lots of "dead" space in it) for some reason I can't upload a lot of pics on here ..https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.263622430483969.1073741835.200916186754594&type=1


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

duplicate post


----------



## Kmullen

That is great!! I was trying to look at the girls, but it is so hard to tell on red because the angle is different than purple where you can not see her structure too well.

Which one moves better? That would be my determining factor. Topline on the move? Video tape and play back. The size... My smallest from my last litter is the same size as the rest now.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

they both move pretty well, will try to video it tomorrow.. my video camera gave me all sorts of problems too..it got stuck on my stand..it kept falling over, I broke a piece off it..wasn't a good day for my equipment! lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

me and electronics=big fail today!! :doh:Just started a post, clicked the wrong button and lost it..my camcorder and computer don't want to communicate so can't upload my eval video and my printer is out of black ink when I am getting some things together for my puppy owners.. ugh! I give up!:doh:

Anyways, big news ..we have decided to go with Red Girl (Minnie)!! The attitude was what did it. Plus my daughter caught wind of what my breeder was saying and she just was adament that she needed to be the one!

So Introducing:wavey: ...
"Daisy".. Registered name: Sogni Doro Where Dreams Come True.

so Minnie will be turning into Daisy.. not sure what Purple (Daisy) is turning into yet!lol


----------



## olliversmom

What a lovely puppy
Congratulations!
Your human children are beautiful too


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

olliversmom said:


> What a lovely puppy
> Congratulations!
> Your human children are beautiful too


Thank you! They all are cute! 

This thread seems to have not had the responses it once did..  
Are people not on here anymore? Notice it overall happening too. Not just here.. Am I the only one who feels that way?


----------



## Belle's Mom

I check your thread religiously for pics and updates. I just felt bad always saying the same thing - just how adorable they are...but did not know what else to say as I know nothing about breeding, structure, etc and all I know is how adorable they are...I felt like a boring broken record and thought maybe you were sick of hearing the same thing from me since you have to know that they are just....well.....adorable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pups are all so beautiful. 

Congratulations on Daisy, she's a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Belle's Mom said:


> I check your thread religiously for pics and updates. I just felt bad always saying the same thing - just how adorable they are...but did not know what else to say as I know nothing about breeding, structure, etc and all I know is how adorable they are...I felt like a boring broken record and thought maybe you were sick of hearing the same thing from me since you have to know that they are just....well.....adorable.


Thanks for the feedback and for your following:wavey:...just felt sometimes I was talking to no one but myself..of course I do that..sometimes! Lol 

And no boring broken records here..but I understand what you mean! I was just also wondering if it was because I havent been able to update as often due to the amount of work it involves now. After this weekend will get "easier" :crossfing as will be down 5 pups!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The pups are all so beautiful.
> 
> Congratulations on Daisy, she's a gorgeous little girl.


Thank you! She is a fun, sweet, sassy girl! Lol will be having lots of new adventures with her!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm just now seeing this (have been staying away from puppy threads! Too tempting!)
They are gorgeous!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Jennifer1 said:


> I'm just now seeing this (have been staying away from puppy threads! Too tempting!)
> They are gorgeous!


Lol very tempting! I tried to stay away when I had puppy fever before and during Lilly being bred and when she was pregnant! Kept having to tell myself that we would be getting one soon enough! Lol


----------



## sadiegold

I read the forum daily but never really comment so keep the posts coming, we are here just maybe quiet!


----------



## Kmullen

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thank you! They all are cute!
> 
> This thread seems to have not had the responses it once did..
> Are people not on here anymore? Notice it overall happening too. Not just here.. Am I the only one who feels that way?


I wouldn't take it personal. I made a thread for 6 week pictures... And I think I got like 3 responses.

Some people are busy. Some like to look and not respond. I think we all love your puppies


----------



## KeaColorado

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thank you! They all are cute!
> 
> This thread seems to have not had the responses it once did..
> Are people not on here anymore? Notice it overall happening too. Not just here.. Am I the only one who feels that way?


I check this thread nearly every day. I'm sorry for not announcing myself more often!  I bet if you could see the number of views it would be huge. I just love watching these little fuzz-butts growing up. I hope you will be able to convince some of their new owners to join the forum. 



Jennifer1 said:


> I'm just now seeing this (have been staying away from puppy threads! Too tempting!)
> They are gorgeous!


Soooo I probably shouldn't tell you that Kenzi's momma may be "with puppy"...I know she was bred to a really nice boy.


----------



## Brave

Congrats on your pick!!! I was hoping it would be purple girl. Oh well. I'm positive ALL the puppies will be amazing.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks all..I appreciate your comments. Just wanted to make sure this wasnt for nothing.. Glad to hear I do have some "lurkers" lol 

I was leaning toward purple girl towards the end, but I realized it was more due to the fact that she reminded me of Lilly. I love Lilly..but I cant have another..I needed a girl with a bit more spunk! Lol she is all that plus soo sweet. She loves to give kisses too! She is horrible on the table stacking tho! Lol


----------



## ktkins7

Even though I don't usually comment I do still check every couple of days for updates. Like someone else said, I don't want to just keep repeating how cute they are. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> me and electronics=big fail today!! :doh:Just started a post, clicked the wrong button and lost it..my camcorder and computer don't want to communicate so can't upload my eval video and my printer is out of black ink when I am getting some things together for my puppy owners.. ugh! I give up!:doh:
> 
> Anyways, big news ..we have decided to go with Red Girl (Minnie)!! The attitude was what did it. Plus my daughter caught wind of what my breeder was saying and she just was adament that she needed to be the one!
> 
> So Introducing:wavey: ...
> "Daisy".. Registered name: Sogni Doro Where Dreams Come True.
> 
> so Minnie will be turning into Daisy.. not sure what Purple (Daisy) is turning into yet!lol


Was your daughter trying to give a not so subtle hint with the Minnie Mouse shirt?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

Congratulations on having an official Daisy! Your daughter looks so sweet, very happy for you both. Looking forward to hearing about all you do with her!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

ktkins7 said:


> Was your daughter trying to give a not so subtle hint with the Minnie Mouse shirt?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I totally LOL at that..didnt even realize that! Lol and yet she doesnt want to keep her name Minnie! Lol


----------



## goldenca

Nice choice on "red" girl. I have been following the threads on your puppies, but have not responded until now. My Puppy was also "red" girl....and she is awesome. Thanks for all the wonderful puppy pictures and please keep us up to date. We are here.


----------



## brianne

I, too, check in every few days. It gives me puppy fever if I check too often and I know there's no puppy in my future as long I have Chumlee crossfing for a long time to come) as he isn't fond of other dogs.

But I thank you for all the updates. On tough days at work I sometimes sneak onto GRF to get a puppy fix and some smiles.

And just to echo what the others have said: adorable puppies and adorable human kids!


----------



## Helo's Mom

I'm more of a lurker but I LOVE seeing your puppy pics! They are just too cute. I don't know if I'll ever have another puppy. As I get older and live alone now, I just don't think it would be fair to the puppy. It was great when I had kids and a husband to help with the pup. Now I think my role is to rescue older dogs but I definitely love seeing puppy pics and remembering when I had my golden pups and how much fun it was.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Congrats on red girl! She is a cutie! How old are the pups now? I can not believe how fast they have grown!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

They are 7 1/2 weeks old today.. The time flew by! I will miss them when they leave!


----------



## ZeppGold

Wow. I can't believe it has been this long already. It seems like just yesterday that they were born. I am sure the next week will be difficult.


----------



## Eowyn

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thank you! They all are cute!
> 
> This thread seems to have not had the responses it once did..
> Are people not on here anymore? Notice it overall happening too. Not just here.. Am I the only one who feels that way?


I have been off a lot and am just now catching up on your thread (I just read you are keeping Minnie, she is a cutie). I lost a pregnancy, so just haven't had to energy to participate on the forum.

Edited to clarify. In my sleep deprived state from pulling several all nights with Eowyn (my golden for whom my account is named) at the vet I am afraid I made it sound like it was me who lost the pregnancy, not Eowyn. I am deeply horrified at the confusion I caused, although I was touched by the outpouring of love by those on the forum. I am so sorry! Hannah


----------



## Eowyn

KeaColorado said:


> I bet if you could see the number of views it would be huge.


31,708 views at the moment


----------



## OutWest

Just catching up... have been out of pocket for a bit... love all the puppy pics... can't believe they are almost ready to fly their first nest.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Eowyn said:


> I have been off a lot and am just now catching up on your thread (I just read you are keeping Minnie, she is a cutie). I lost a pregnancy, so just haven't had to energy to participate on the forum.


Oh I am so sorry!  been through a miscarriage myself, not an easy loss to go through.. *hugs*

Minnie (now Daisy) is truly a spitfire. She loves to beat up the two remaining boys. The rest left this weekend. Will try to put up pics soon. Between my computer, my video camera and other issues been having problems. 
Momma is doing good and we miss the others alot! They all seem to be doing well in their new homes!


----------



## nenamala26

Wow, can't believe the pups are already with their new homes! That went by way too fast! I'm guessing you feel the same way!


----------



## Ljilly28

These are such gorgeous pups- lucky new owners!


----------



## Ljilly28

Daisy & the kids- 

These pictures are so cute and full of promise( human & canine) that tears actually came to my eyes, and I am not usually like that!


----------



## Eowyn

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Oh I am so sorry!  been through a miscarriage myself, not an easy loss to go through.. *hugs*


I am so sorry to hear that Allison! It was Eowyn (the golden) not me though. I did go back and edit my post, as it did indeed come across completely different than intended. I am really behind on sleep and I wrote lost a pregnancy referring to Eowyn's pregnancy. I was never pregnant myself. Losing the puppies was one of the hardest things I have gone though, and I couldn't not imagine how hard it would be to lose a child of my own, so you have my deepest sympathy. Again I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Eowyn said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Allison! It was Eowyn (the golden) not me though. I did go back and edit my post, as it did indeed come across completely different than intended. I am really behind on sleep and I wrote lost a pregnancy referring to Eowyn's pregnancy. I was never pregnant myself. Losing the puppies was one of the hardest things I have gone though, and I couldn't not imagine how hard it would be to lose a child of my own, so you have my deepest sympathy. Again I apologize for the confusion.


Oh ok, gotcha. That would be hard too! I could see why coming here, especially to this thread would be hard. Everyday I was blessed to have had all nine pups survive and turn into healthy pups. Only issue is orange boy (Goofy) got an injured right eye and caused him to get an entropion in that eye. We did a very minor surgery yesterday because the temporary tacking didnt work as well as we hoped. This surgery did seem to help (so far..keeping fingers crossed!) so thats good! 

My miscarriage was 5 years ago, so no worries.. I got blessed with another child a year later, so two kids is what we werent meant to have.. As hard as it was.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ljilly28 said:


> Daisy & the kids-
> 
> These pictures are so cute and full of promise( human & canine) that tears actually came to my eyes, and I am not usually like that!


Aww. Thanks Jill! That is so sweet!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

nenamala26 said:


> Wow, can't believe the pups are already with their new homes! That went by way too fast! I'm guessing you feel the same way!


Wayy too fast!! But I know they are in great homes!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Here is goofy in his cone of shame! He could care less that he has it on!


----------



## SandyK

Poor Goofy...I hope everything turns out alright. Congrats on picking your girl "Minnie Daisy" That must have been a pretty tough decision.


----------



## GoldenMum

I have loved following this thread, and have been going through withdrawl without new pics! I have been traveling in China, and while I can access this site, facebook is banned here.....so cannot not see any of those. Sending good thoughts for Goofy to fully recover. I too cannot believe that they are already old enough to go to their new homes, time has flown!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly also injured her right eye at the breeder's and developed into entropion. Tacking did fix it, but now she has a permanent droopy eye. It's not too noticeable, and it gives her character.  I hope the little boy gets better soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm going to miss the puppy pics! It was so much fun watching them grow. They are adorable and you did a great job! Can't wait to watch Daisy grow up and see what kind of mischief she gets into


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

SandyK said:


> Poor Goofy...I hope everything turns out alright. Congrats on picking your girl "Minnie Daisy" That must have been a pretty tough decision.


Thank you..it is looking pretty good!  it was incredibly hard to choose, but I know we picked one full of attitude! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

GoldenMum said:


> I have loved following this thread, and have been going through withdrawl without new pics! I have been traveling in China, and while I can access this site, facebook is banned here.....so cannot not see any of those. Sending good thoughts for Goofy to fully recover. I too cannot believe that they are already old enough to go to their new homes, time has flown!


 Oh no, I am sorry, will try to upload pics tonight as hubby is at bowling and i can use the computer, just hoping it works! Thanks for the good thoughts, his eye is looking a lot better already! They were8 weeks yesterday!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly also injured her right eye at the breeder's and developed into entropion. Tacking did fix it, but now she has a permanent droopy eye. It's not too noticeable, and it gives her character.  I hope the little boy gets better soon.


Wow, how odd is that! Same eye and everything! We were hoping maybe he could be a show dog as well, but not sure if they would look past the eye injury..it should heal up so you cant see it. He will be a great obedience (or agility) dog ..he is full of spunk and so smart!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm going to miss the puppy pics! It was so much fun watching them grow. They are adorable and you did a great job! Can't wait to watch Daisy grow up and see what kind of mischief she gets into


Lol it will be alot of mischief I am sure! Lol :


----------



## Vhuynh2

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Wow, how odd is that! Same eye and everything! We were hoping maybe he could be a show dog as well, but not sure if they would look past the eye injury..it should heal up so you cant see it. He will be a great obedience (or agility) dog ..he is full of spunk and so smart!



I believe if it is corrected with surgery it should heal without the droop and the eye will look perfectly normal. The tacking causes the droop.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And this is why Goofy is so special...he is learning how to climb! This was before we left to go get my daughter from ballet class, then we went out to dinner...came home and he was out of course! Shoulda got a pic of that too! Darn puppy! 

Oops pic is upside down.. Click on it for the right way!


----------



## Belle's Mom

I think I am going to get in the car and drive to Delaware and puppy-nap Goofy. He is a doll. LOVE him in the cone! and at the top of the octogon - Belle did that as a puppy too.


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh my, that Goofy is quite the character, he's not gonna let that cone slow him down! Thank you for my morning chuckle! He is precious, I think he needs to join my circus in NC!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Eva cuddling with her pup Daisy! So stinkin cute!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

And another shot.. Love her face!..the pup..and I guess the child too! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

GoldenMum said:


> Oh my, that Goofy is quite the character, he's not gonna let that cone slow him down! Thank you for my morning chuckle! He is precious, I think he needs to join my circus in NC!


You can come get him..he was good all day until I had to slip in and out of the house to get something before I picked up my son..well he got out of yet another setup! Silly puppy!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lets not leave out the two boys! Goofy (cone head) and Koda (was Chip).. Double trouble! Lol


----------



## MaureenM

They're _all_ so cute!! Goofy sure is a determined little guy , just adorable!! Lucky Daisy, she will have a wonderful fun-filled life!!


----------



## Kmullen

Love their heads!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Crazy puppies! They are escape artists! How many are left at your house?


----------



## Belle's Mom

so when are the 2 boys going to their new homes?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Only three are here..Daisy the one we are keeping, Koda (Brown) who is leaving next weekend on Sunday and orange/Goofy still waiting for that special home.. So for now they all get to play together!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Been busy..and also trying to NOT be busy..lol here are some recent pics. Only few more days left until Koda (Brown) leaves for his new home. He is the farthest pup..going to Michigan! He is going to be shown so hopefully that means I will get lots of updates! 

I have heard from most of the puppy parents. All are doing well and adapted nicely into their homes. I was glad that I seemed to pick the right puppy for the families. 

I will have to start a thread for the girl we are keeping. So be on the lookout for that! 
Here are some pics in the meantime. This one is of Goofy..my escape artist. Had to come to work with me. He had to have the other eye done too on Monday. Tuesday that the pic was done. My coworker took it. He was cuddling with his stuffed dog. He couldnt stay at home because kept getting out. And then Miss Daisy started doing it yesterday and they all came to work with me today! It is so hard to walk three pups! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Eva with Big Boy Koda. He weighed in today at 15 lbs 10 oz..they are 9 weeks old! Goofy is 13 lbs 8 oz and Daisy is 12 lbs 1 oz!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Playtime! We had taken a walk and thought they would be tired when we got back.. I was wrong! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Daisy with Koda..so sweet! This was after they were playing bitey face!


----------



## KeaColorado

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Eva with Big Boy Koda. He weighed in today at 15 lbs 10 oz..they are 9 weeks old! Goofy is 13 lbs 8 oz and Daisy is 12 lbs 1 oz!


Eeeeek seeing this, I'm getting really nervous about fitting my 10 week old puppy in a sherpa bag on the plane in a few weeks. How big was Koda at 6 weeks? The boys in my little guy's litter were between 8-9.5 lbs at 6 weeks (last weekend). Is Koda's person flying him back to Michigan? I'm very interested in hearing how it goes, for purely selfish reasons.

These are adorable puppies! I'm sure you were sorry to see them go but glad to somewhat resume a state or normalcy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

They are actually driving! They drove here to see them for puppy visit day.. And this time they are making a long weekend of it as they are going to a Broadway show on Saturday then driving down Sunday. I am assuming they will be staying in a hotel somewhere along the way. I will say they have slowed down somewhat on gaining weight..but yeah by next week I am sure he will be 16 lbs..maybe more?


----------



## SandyK

They are just so cute!!! I can't believe how big they are. Love the picture of Goofy hugging his stuffed dog. Is everything now ok with his eyes?


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Oh they've grown so much!! And they're just so cute!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

SandyK said:


> They are just so cute!!! I can't believe how big they are. Love the picture of Goofy hugging his stuffed dog. Is everything now ok with his eyes?


Everything is now that he had surgery. :crossfingThe other eye started doing it over the weekend, so now we are assuming that this was entropions and they do come up that quickly. I am glad that he is still here so I could take care of the issue before he got a new family. I think it is hindering me in getting him a home or could be because I ideally want him to go to a home that he will do something (obedience..as in doing the trials, agility, tracking..etc.) because he would be good at it! The problem is a minor one in comparison to other things that could happen and because I am fixing it now should not have any problems with this issue later in life..hopefully! :crossfing but I want to make sure he is all good to go and having two puppies for a bit wont bother me any! Daisy gets to have a playmate a little longer (though Momma loooves to play with them! Lol) 
Going from 9 to 3 is much easier, tho walking 3 pups is pretty hard! Going to 2 will be easier still and having 1 (eventually) will be a piece of cake! Lol


----------



## brianne

I'm loving your puppy pics - always gives me a smile.

It must be easier with 3 puppies, but still that's a lot of work! I'm sure life will seem really calm when you are down to just one pup


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy that the pups in their new homes are doing so well. The pictures of the 3 at your home are so adorable! I think one puppy is a lot of work, but I have never had more then one at the same time!


----------



## MaureenM

Just checking in to see how everyone's doing!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

:curtain: sorry..been meaning to update..trying to catch up on things around here. Koda left for his new home Sunday..he is doing good and loves his new sister! He had a very long drive home and they said he did awesome!  i knew he would! 

I took him and Daisy to see my breeder and the sires owner at the dog show Saturday. My breeder still loved them especially Daisy again and Jan (Tag's owner) also reallly liked her. She said she would put her as #1 and him as #2.. Which is really good as I needed a good pup to go into the conformation ring. She also really liked Koda and she cant wait to see them grow up! We already plan on doing a fun match show on May 17th..at least as of right now. Going to get my daughter and me to take her to handling classes soon too. Puppy classes didnt pan out because my trainer didnt have enough interest..but she is definitely getting alot of socializing coming to work with me everyday. 

Got good news on Friday too..Goofy has a home! A lady contacted me from the breeder referral list..and turns out she is looking to get a pup to train it to be a diabetic alert dog as well as a therapy dog..and maybe do some obedience with him. Which is exactly what I was hoping for..just someone to do something with him as he is so smart, bold and willing to please! 

So he leaves this Sunday..which will leave us with just Daisy. I am sad but glad he got the home he deserves! His eyes look wonderful too! 

Here is a pic of them the last day..or night all together..cant remember..but Daisy wasnt being cooperative! Lol


----------



## lhowemt

Yay for goofy! So glad to hear he is going to be kept busy. The little stinker

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

Very good news! Happy for you, you'll have to keep us updated. Where's your fun match on the 17th? Probably not the same, but we'll be at Wilmington's Show N Go on the 17th. Sounds like your doing confirmation though. Hope you keep us updated on all the pups, and Lilly too .


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Was thinking of the show n go in Wilmington but havent started back to training with Lilly. If for some reason we dont do the match show (its in NJ) then maybe will do that instead just to get some ring time for Lilly. 

I am very happy for Goofy..everything seemed to work out beautifully..like it was meant to be!

Oops..forgot that wkc does pre-entry and it filled up..tee hee..maybe next time..thats in August..maybe we can meet then?!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Very happy to read all the pups are going to their homes soon! What a quiet house it will be with only one puppy!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

One will be easy ... Never would I have utter those words unless we had started with 9! Lol she is a great little pup..very smart too! 

Here is a pic of Goofy..got the rest of his sutures out..his eyes look awesome! All ready for his new family to come get him. I will miss this goofball. His new name may be Max but he will always be Goofy to me!:


----------



## Phoebegirl

LOVE this thread!


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so glad Goofy has a great home! He is a doll.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Phoebegirl said:


> LOVE this thread!


Glad it could help!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Ljilly28 said:


> I am so glad Goofy has a great home! He is a doll.


He is going to be one lucky pup.. So happy for him! I will miss him.. but I know he needs to go and spread his wings..hehe. 

He has imprinted his climbing skills onto Daisy. She scaled the other xpen we have..he hasnt even done that one yet! Ugh! Lol


----------

